# Eloxieren für Jedermann...



## hst_trialer (10. März 2010)

_Was machen zwei DÃ¶del, die Ihre Worst-Finger im Winter nicht still halten kÃ¶nnen und mit nem Sixer im -10Â°C kalten Keller sitzen?     

â¦Sie geben nen Haufen Kohle aus und frittieren Alu! 



Und weil so ziemlich alles aus Alu an unseren Hobeln in strahlensten Farben erblÃ¼ht wollten wir nun unsere Trial-Kollegen daran teilhaben lassen._



*Was wir euch bieten: *

Wir eloxieren eure Parts bis zu einer GrÃ¶Ãe von 220 mm X 140 mm X 110 mm. Dabei sind Farben wie Gelb, Gold, Rot, Bordeauxrot, Feuerrot, Grau, Blau, TÃ¼rkis, Kupfer, Violett, GrÃ¼n, Orange, Silber oder schwarz mÃ¶glich. Abgesehen vom dekorativen Effekt wird die OberflÃ¤che kratzfest und korrosionsbestÃ¤ndig. 

Des Weiteren ist es mÃ¶glich einige FlÃ¤chen zu maskieren und somit vor dem eloxieren oder nur einfÃ¤rben zu schÃ¼tzen. Es kÃ¶nnen also auch hydraulische BremssÃ¤ttel oder Bremsgriffe bearbeitet werden.


*Vorraussetzung:*

Soweit mÃ¶glich sollten die Teile zerlegt und bestmÃ¶glich gereinigt zu uns kommen. Die Legierung der Parts spielt jedoch die wichtigste Rolle. Im Vorfeld wÃ¼rden wir also mit euch abklÃ¤ren wie es mit der Eignung der Teile aussieht.

Habt ihr besondere FarbwÃ¼nsche, also sollen die Parts farblich einem vorhandenen Teil Ã¤hneln, so ist es das Beste, wenn ein Muster mit zu uns kommt.


*Warum das Ganze und was soll es kosten???*

In erster Linie macht uns das Projekt soviel SpaÃ, dass wir hÃ¤nderingend nach Teilen suchen die wir veredeln kÃ¶nnen. An unseren (neuen) BÃ¶cken ist schon quasi alles was so geht in unserem Wunschfarbton. 

Wir wollen die Faszination mit euch teilen und es euch ermÃ¶glichen auf eine einfache Art und Weise auch mal Teile die eigentlich nicht euren optischen Vorstellungen entsprechen dekorativ aufzuwerten. Da wir dafÃ¼r einige Stunden im Keller verbringen mÃ¼ssen freuen wir uns natÃ¼rlich Ã¼ber einen kleinen Obolus, immerhin kommen auch einige Unkosten fÃ¼r Strom und Betriebsmittel auf uns zu. 
Wir machen das ganze privat und sind kein Galvanisierbetrieb, deswegen wÃ¤re es nicht angemessen feste Preise vorzugeben, da kann man sich aber einvernehmlich irgendwo treffen.
(Aber nicht vergessen, das Bier was wir in der Zeit vernichten will auch bezahlt werden  ) 			 		 

Preise sind VHB zzgl. Versand

Alles Weitere und Details sind per Email, PN oder ICQ zu besprechen.

*Kontakt an mich, oder âkamo-iâ dessen Keller herhalten musste. *

*Impressionen:*



 

 

 




 

 

 



Guckt euch ruhig das ganze Album an!


----------



## curry4king (11. März 2010)

kannst du ja noch in andere foren posten bmx oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (12. März 2010)

noch einer der sich ins Unglück stürzt


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. März 2010)

Sag mal das sieht alles so bisl matt aus. Kann das auch glänzen wie z.b. Teile von Namenhaften Herstellern? Nur sone Frage weil da würd ich auch zu dir kommen mit paar Teilen.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## kamo-i (12. März 2010)

Kohlwheelz schrieb:


> Sag mal das sieht alles so bisl matt aus. Kann das auch glänzen wie z.b. Teile von Namenhaften Herstellern?



...wenn man das blanke Alu davor hochglanzpoliert; ja. Haben wir bei den Teilen die zu sehen sind aber nicht gemacht. 

Geschmackssache / Aufwandsfrage.

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## hst_trialer (12. März 2010)

Also wenn man die DMR Revolver Nabe mal in Real sieht, dann ist die schon ganz gut. So schön wie ne ChrisKing geht mit unseren Mitteln nicht, dazu sind umfangreiche chemische Bäder nötig die eine sehr hohe Prozesssicherheit verlangen. Aber durch mechanisches vorarbeiten, also polieren sind schon gute Ergenbnisse erzielbar.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. März 2010)

Cool danke


----------



## 525Rainer (12. März 2010)

wie ist das mit den gewinden z.b. die der innenlager. frisst die eloxierung nicht etwas material weg?


----------



## erwinosius (13. März 2010)

Falsch gedacht. Es ist sogar so dass die Teile größer werden. Wenn man maßgenaue Teile braucht muss man bei einem professionellen Eloxierer das angeben und dieser wird dann vorher entsprechend Material abtragen (chemisch)



> Die entstandene Oxidschicht, das Aluminiumoxid, besitzt mehr Volumen als das metallische Aluminium und deshalb wird die Substratoberfläche durch die Anodisation immer einen Maßzuwachs aufweisen.


Quelle: http://www.anodisation.biz/?cont=25&lang=0&

Ich finds aber super dass ihr euch ans Eloxieren rantraut. Wollte ich auch schon mal machen, aber die Stoffe dazu waren mir dann doch zu teuer.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Nforcer (13. März 2010)

Hey, habt ihr mal Farbbeispiele für Silber, Grau und Schwarz?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## kamo-i (15. März 2010)

@Rainer und Erwin:
Grundlegend stimmt das schon. Daher versucht man auch das Reinigen/Beizen/Entfetten so kurz wie möglich zu halten. Ein wenig abgetragen wird aber immer. Es ist aber minimal. Bei den Lager-bezüglichen Flächen können wir mit einer Paste den Abtrag durchs Beizen und den Auftrag beim Eloxieren unterbinden. Siehe die von uns eloxierten Naben; funktioniert wunderbar. 

@Matthias:
... bekommst demnächst von mir oder hst´ler ne PN.

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (19. März 2010)

Kann ich beispielsweise goldene und blaube parts einfach schwarz übereloxieren, oder muss das vorher ab?


----------



## hst_trialer (19. März 2010)

übereloxieren geht nicht, das vorherige eloxal muss entfernt werden. das geht auf dem chemischen weg aber recht schonend. und keine angst vor nicht-maßhaltigkeit, das kriegen wir auch in den griff


----------



## luckygambler (19. März 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> übereloxieren geht nicht, das vorherige eloxal muss entfernt werden. das geht auf dem chemischen weg aber recht schonend. und keine angst vor nicht-maßhaltigkeit, das kriegen wir auch in den griff



ah ok danke. denke ich werd das mal bei der nächsten gelegenheit probieren.
gruss


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. März 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> ...wenn man das blanke Alu davor hochglanzpoliert; ja. Haben wir bei den Teilen die zu sehen sind aber nicht gemacht.
> 
> Geschmackssache / Aufwandsfrage.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, recht hoher Aufwand


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. März 2010)

Der Ringle - Vorbau vorher:





beim Enteloxieren:





blank vor dem Polieren:


----------



## bike 20 (25. März 2010)

Läuft die Aktion noch? Würde dann eventuel nämlich ein paar Motorradtrialteile schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (25. März 2010)

Klar läuft die noch... Wird auch noch weiter laufen. hst_trialer oder ich schicken dir demnächst mit ne PN. Darin dann alles Weitere...

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## hst_trialer (12. April 2010)

Hallo an alle Interessierten nochmal.
Wir präsentieren hier jetzt Step-by-Step die Ergebnisse die wir (wenn mal Zeit ist) erreichen.

kürzlich fertiggestellt:

1 Satz Novatec Naben 28Loch. Besonderheit war hier, dass wir innen die Stahlverzahnung abdecken mussten. Das war sehr aufwändig, hat aber problemlos funktioniert.
Farbe: bordeauxrot


----------



## hst_trialer (12. April 2010)

Viele Teile eines Nicolai Helius die geschwärzt werden sollten. Einige waren bereits schwarz, andere verblichen oder andersfarbig.


----------



## erwinosius (12. April 2010)

Hab auch was schwarz zu eloxieren. Wo muss ichs hinschicken?


----------



## trialboypaddy (12. April 2010)

ich hab ma ne frage.
wie macht ihr das eloxieren ?
mfg Patrick


----------



## hst_trialer (12. April 2010)

trialboypaddy schrieb:


> ich hab ma ne frage.
> wie macht ihr das eloxieren ?
> mfg Patrick



Am besten googlest du mal nach "Gleichstrom-Schwefelsäure-Verfahren" oder eben Eloxieren, da wirst du bestimmt schnell fündig. Mit der Erklärung möchte ich jetzt nicht unnötig den Thread füllen.


----------



## kamo-i (13. April 2010)

Gestern Abend wieder wieder nen bisschen was fritiert - etwas älterer TMS Vorbau:


----------



## jan_hl (13. April 2010)

Ich haette auch noch einen Brakebooster und eine Vorbaukappe zum schwarz eloxieren. Die Kappe ist voellig in Ordnung, aber der Booster ist stellenweise sehr korridiert/aufgeblueht. Habt ihr einen Tip wie man da am besten vorgeht? Schleifen? Oder Sandstrahlen? Oder doch was chemisches?


----------



## kamo-i (13. April 2010)

Sollten wir schon hinbekommen. Machen wir chemisch. Hast du ein Foto von Ihm?

Und wenn möglich bitte nicht strahlen! Die Poren die dadurch entstehen sind nur aufwendig zu reinigen! Auch wenn es danach poliert wurde...


----------



## hst_trialer (13. April 2010)

Also wir haben festgestellt, dass die strahlende Bearbeitung zwar nicht zwingend Probleme beim eloxieren bereitet, aber die Ergebnisse eben dementsprechend matt werden. Wem das gefällt der kann das machen. Wir hatten aber ein sandgestrahltes Teil, da hatten wir Probleme mit kleinen Poren die verschmutzt waren. An den Stellen war die Farbaufnahme stark eingeschränkt. Wenn man dann noch versucht die gestrahlten Teile zu schleifen und polieren, dabei aber nicht alle Poren komplett beseitigt wird es noch schlimmer.

Grundlegend will ich mal von Strahlen in jeglicher Art abraten. Vorab ist eine Foto gut zur Ferndiagnose und dann kann man sehen, ob wir es chemisch oder mechanisch bearbeiten müssen.

Anderer Fall: glasperlengestrahltes Teil, dass auch Korrosionsspuren angesetzt hat. Wir haben das Teil chemisch gereinigt und es sah wieder top aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (13. April 2010)

Danke fuer den Hinweis mit dem strahlen  Ich mach spaeter mal ein Foto, bin grad auf der Arbeit.


----------



## kamo-i (16. April 2010)

Ein bisschen was Neues. 

RB-Design Brake Booster: 





RB-Design Hebel und Kolben:





Und bzgl. des erwünschten Farbbeispiels für silber/farblos:


 




In den Bildbeschreibungen meist weitere Details...

Gruß, 
Massa

.


----------



## Bike Lane (20. April 2010)

mit was bekommt ihr die eloxalschicht ab?


----------



## kamo-i (20. April 2010)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> mit was bekommt ihr die eloxalschicht ab?



Ätznatron (NaOH / Natriumhydroxid)

*EDIT*: Also nur kurze, grundlegende Reinigung bei recht unempfindlichen Teilen. Bei Teilen mit Lagersitze, Gewinden, etc. ist einiges mehr zu beachten und werden auch andere Chemikalien verwendet. 

.


----------



## Mad-Line (20. April 2010)

Was viel Wichtiger ist als irgend welche Lagersitze, ist der eigene Schutz und der Schutz der um Welt bevor man mit Chemikalien rum Kaspert.

Schutzbrille, Schutzhandschuhe die ausgelegt sind für die entsprechenden Chemikalien, Schutzschütze und Schuhe. Diese Stoffe unterliegen der Gefahrstoffverordnung.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gefahrstoffverordnung


----------



## kamo-i (21. April 2010)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> Was viel Wichtiger ist als irgend welche Lagersitze, ist der eigene Schutz und der Schutz der um Welt bevor man mit Chemikalien rum Kaspert. Schutzbrille, Schutzhandschuhe die ausgelegt sind für die entsprechenden Chemikalien, Schutzschütze und Schuhe. Diese Stoffe unterliegen der Gefahrstoffverordnung.



Wenn man sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigt sollte die Einsicht und das Verständnis hierfür selbstverständlich sein.  


.


----------



## 221pr`v (21. April 2010)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> Was viel Wichtiger ist als irgend welche Lagersitze, ist der eigene Schutz und der Schutz der um Welt bevor man mit Chemikalien rum Kaspert.
> 
> Schutzbrille, Schutzhandschuhe die ausgelegt sind für die entsprechenden Chemikalien, Schutzschütze und Schuhe. Diese Stoffe unterliegen der Gefahrstoffverordnung.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gefahrstoffverordnung




Da stinkt wohl jemanden die Konkurrenz wa?


----------



## wookie (22. April 2010)

221pr`v schrieb:


> Da stinkt wohl jemanden die Konkurrenz wa?



kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. ich selber habe die erfahrung sammeln müssen, anfangs vor lauter euphorie und dem gefühl "sooo schwer ist das ja garnicht", den sicherheitsgedanken an die doch giftigen und "bösen" chemikalien ein wenig vergessen zu haben.

und konkurrenzdenken wird es sicher unter den hier anwesenden hobby-eloxierern nicht geben. und wenn doch, sollte man sich im klaren sein, dass es sicher noch ein weites stückchen ist um an die proffesionellen industrie-ergebnisse heranzukommen welche an kunden verscherbelt werden zu preisen welche dem stunden und materialaufwand eines hobby-eloxierers nicht decken.

hier im forum steht der erfahrungsaustausch und der spaß am hobby im vordergrund. und um "kunden" muss man auch nicht kämpfen. wer im forum eloxiert wird ständig mit PNs wie "kannst du dies und das für mich eloxieren" gespamt. wenn sich da einer den materialaufwand durch eloxieren für forumsmittglieder decken will ist das ja eher ein gefallen mit ein wenig eingennutz.


----------



## kamo-i (23. April 2010)

Danke Wookie, das trifft es auf den Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liquidnight (26. April 2010)

Moin, 
wenn ich gern das Unterbein einer Federgabel eloxiert hätte, gibts da überhaupt eine Chance ? Oder geht das wegen des Materials nicht ? Ich denke da an eine Magura Wotan, wobei ich mir noch nicht drüber im klaren bin, wie aufwändig das entlacken wird ...
Als Ziel wäre es, das Unterbein im gleichen Farbton wie das Nicolai-sche rot eloxal zu haben.


----------



## kamo-i (26. April 2010)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Wenn ich gern das Unterbein einer Federgabel eloxiert hätte, gibts da überhaupt eine Chance?



Leider zu groß - passt nicht in unsere Becken. Tut mir Leid. 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## hst_trialer (26. April 2010)

@ liquidnight

die generelle Machbarkeit. Das Entlacken ist da weniger das Problem, dazu gibt es geeignete Beizen oder im Zwefelsfall eben doch strahlen.

Entscheidender ist wirklich die Legierung. Da Magura dir diese nicht verraten wird ist die einzige Möglichkeit vielleicht mal eine defekte Gabel zu ergattern, davon ein Stück ab zu sägen und es zu testen. Wir können dies aber aus Gründen der Größe nicht.


----------



## ecols (26. April 2010)

Viele Tauchrohre sind gegossen, da kannste dir das Eloxieren eh abschminken. Vielleicht findest du ja in den technischen Daten die Alu Legierung, dann weißt du recht schnell obs generell eloxierbar ist oder sogar dekorativ eloxierbar.


----------



## locdog (26. April 2010)

stimmts eigentlich dass man nur alu eloxieren/anodieren kann und das auch nicht alle Legierungen ? ?


----------



## hst_trialer (26. April 2010)

wie bereits auf der ersten seite beschrieben ist die legierung entscheidend für das eloxal-ergebnis. nicht jede legierung ist zum dekorativen eloxieren geeignet und einige sind quasi gar nicht erst anodisierbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (26. April 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> wie bereits auf der ersten seite beschrieben ist die legierung entscheidend für das eloxal-ergebnis. nicht jede legierung ist zum dekorativen eloxieren geeignet und einige sind quasi gar nicht erst anodisierbar.



...siehe den Magura HS33 Körper im Album. 

Und noch zu deinem anderen Punkt: mit unserem Verfahren können wir nur reines Alu gehandeln. Man kann aber natürlich auch andere Metalle anodisieren... Das ist dann aber ein anderes Theman. 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## erwinosius (26. April 2010)

Eloxieren kann man nur Aluminium.

EL-ektrische OX-idation (von) AL-uminium.
gruß
erwin


----------



## kamo-i (26. April 2010)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Eloxieren kann man nur Aluminium.
> EL-ektrische OX-idation (von) AL-uminium.



...daher sprach ich ja auch nur von allg. _anodisieren_.


----------



## kamo-i (26. April 2010)

Wen es interessiert; hier ein paar neue Parts...



 

 

 



Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## frostydragon (17. Mai 2010)

also tauchrohre dürften generell probleme bereiten weil die meistens aus ner magnesium legierung sind, bin mir nich sicher was das geben würde
anodisieren dürfte man so ziemlich alles können, ob es was bringt is ne andere frage, beim anodisieren wird im normalfall das material ja einfach zum oxidieren gebracht... im fall von eisen/stahl würds also z.b. schlichtweg zum rosten führen und wär eher kontraproduktiv, beim alu isses halt so dass das aluoxid was dabei entsteht weitaus härter und chemisch beständiger is als das reine alu/die alulegierung
was es auch öfter mal gibt sind anodisierte titanteile, da is der effekt beim färben aber nich sooo toll


----------



## wookie (17. Mai 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ..., dazu gibt es geeignete Beizen...



Hat jemand ne gute beize gefunden? ich möchte was abbeizen und will nicht das falsche mittelchen kaufen. es ist eine alte shimano kurbel mit einer art mattem hammerschlag-lack. sieht zumindest so aus. und ich bekomme das nicht richtig ab mit hausmittelchen


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Mai 2010)

also ich bisher nicht. habe zwar so eine 0815 baumarkt beize, aber die schafft auch nicht alle lacke.


----------



## rossman (19. Mai 2010)

würde gerne meine XTR-Kurbel 970 in schwarz haben.
Wäre das möglich und wie könnten wir vorgehen?

LG Rainer


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (19. Mai 2010)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> mit was bekommt ihr die eloxalschicht ab?





kamo-i schrieb:


> Ätznatron (NaOH / Natriumhydroxid)
> 
> *EDIT*: Also nur kurze, grundlegende Reinigung bei recht unempfindlichen Teilen. Bei Teilen mit Lagersitze, Gewinden, etc. ist einiges mehr zu beachten und werden auch andere Chemikalien verwendet.
> 
> .




Hab grad mal die Eloxalschicht von ein paar Kleinteilen abgebeizt um diese hochglanz zu polieren. 
Ich hab ganz einfach Drano Rohrreiniger aus dem Supermarkt dafür verwendet. Dessen Basis ist Natriumhydroxid und es hat super funktioniert!

Nur mal so als Tip nebenbei... 

Schutzkleidung ist natürlich angesagt, da hoch ätzend!

MfG
Alex


----------



## wookie (19. Mai 2010)

Thrill-Seeker schrieb:


> Hab grad mal die Eloxalschicht von ein paar Kleinteilen abgebeizt um diese hochglanz zu polieren.
> Ich hab ganz einfach Drano Rohrreiniger aus dem Supermarkt dafür verwendet. Dessen Basis ist Natriumhydroxid und es hat super funktioniert!
> 
> Nur mal so als Tip nebenbei...
> ...



hier ein youtube video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPrMUoNpsBo"]YouTube- Enteloxieren einer 26" Felge[/nomedia]

@Thrill-Seeker:
schau mal das logo auf meinem steuerrohr
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/288651


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (28. Mai 2010)

Mal so ne "dumme" Frage an die Experten, kann man Weiß Eloxieren?


----------



## kamo-i (28. Mai 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Mal so ne "dumme" Frage an die Experten, kann man Weiß Eloxieren?



"Experten"...  So wollen wir uns noch nicht nennen! 

...aber nein, weiß kann man nicht eloxieren. Wurde schon mal in verschiedenster Weise probiert, aber ohne Erfolg. 

Nur sehr helles Silber ist möglich.

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## J.O (28. Mai 2010)

Ok danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Deleted 143609 (28. Mai 2010)

Hi! Ist ja toll, dass ihr aus Spaß eloxiert! Jetzt kommt aber eine etwas herausfordernde Frage: Mach ihr auch "Splash Anodizing"? Früher gab es mal abgefahrene MTB Teile, die so aussahen. Ist natürlich Geschmacksache, und echt 90er, aber ich finde es total gut. Was Leute in Amerika da mit ihren JoJos, Paintball Guns und Taschenlampen machen, sähe an Bikes doch noch viel härter aus, oder? 

Hier steht wie es geht.

http://www.rapidfirepaintball.ca/Anodizing.htm

Das wäre doch mal etwas zu ausprobieren... und anbieten.


----------



## Deleted 143609 (28. Mai 2010)

Multi Colour Dying:

With multi colour splash dying the part is dyed in the first colour masked with rubber cement or lacquer, bleached and dyed with the next colour.  To remove rubber cement use kerosene or mineral spirits to remove lacquer use lacquer thinner.  The resists must be completely dry, if they are not dry and immersed in the dying bath they can cause the dye to coagulate and precipitate out of solution ruining the dye bath and causing spotted dying.

Typical Splash anodizing process:
-Anodize, rinse thoroughly
-dye with first colour
-apply dye resist and allow to dry is a low humidity area
-bleach unprotected areas with 27%(wt) nitric acid
-cold water rinse
-dye again in second colour; rinse, and dry with warm air not exceeding 110°C
-repeat 2 to 6 for as many colours as required
-remove the resist with suitable solvent soak; rinse
-seal in boiling water or steam


Nicht, dass ich euch zu irgendetwas drängen will, nein, keinesfalls...


----------



## frostydragon (28. Mai 2010)

hätte evtl nen tipp bei problemen wegen der bestimmung der legierung, zerstörungsfrei natürlich, weil ja die frage nach nem casting war
das ganze is mittels der spektralanalyse in nem werkstofflabor möglich, die maschinen dafür haben die meisten legierungen auch schon voreingespeichert, wenn nich muss man sie anhand der zusammensetzung erst aus nem schlüssel raussuchen was ich als recht mühsam empfinde
wenn ihr aber ne uni/fh mit nem werkstofflabor in der nähe habt wäre es ne möglichkeit da mal nachzufragen ob man an sone maschine dürfte 
nur so als vorschlag nebenbei, weiss nich ob die sowas machen an hochschulen für private zwecke, aber probiern kann mans ja ^^


----------



## erwinosius (31. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht ist das ja interessant: http://www.gwp-ag.de/media/www.gwp-ag.de/org/med_208/1562_harteloxieren-legierungen.pdf


----------



## kamo-i (15. Juni 2010)

SCHLAND! SCHLAND!  ...SCHLAND  ...SCHLAND  ...SCHLAND !!! =)

Als uns gestern diese dreiteilige LED-Lampe über den Weg lief, dachten wir wir machen mal was passenden zur WM: *DIE SCHLANDLAMPE !!!* =)


----------



## frostydragon (15. Juni 2010)

so, die adapter sehen spitze aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (15. Juni 2010)

frostydragon schrieb:


> so, die adapter sehen spitze aus



Besten Dank für das positive Feedback.
Für alle anderen: wir haben ihm 2 Hope-Adapter geschwärzt


----------



## jatschek (16. Juni 2010)

frostydragon schrieb:


> so, die adapter sehen spitze aus



Nachmacher


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne gute beize gefunden? ich möchte was abbeizen und will nicht das falsche mittelchen kaufen. es ist eine alte shimano kurbel mit einer art mattem hammerschlag-lack. sieht zumindest so aus. und ich bekomme das nicht richtig ab mit hausmittelchen


ich hab meine in der lackbude nebenan gekauft. hat mich satte 10 gekostet. Hätte ich das mit dem rohrreiniger eher gelesen hätte ich das genommen.
Ich werde meine Welgo MG 1 damit demnächst entlacken (auf dem normalen lack ist noch mal was draufgesprüht, also absuluter härtetest )

Zurnot wäre ich auch an meine alte schule gefahren und hätte mal nach NaOH gefragt.

Eigentlich kann man sich das auch selber machen, aber die reaktion dahin ist ne spaßige angelegenheit


----------



## frostydragon (17. Juni 2010)

jatschek schrieb:


> Nachmacher



wieso die formula adapter sind doch eh schwarz 
und klar nachmacher ich fahr ja auch die rc2 eta  nur die neuere


----------



## jatschek (17. Juni 2010)

Hä wie Formulaadapter?

War eher auf die Hopeadapter bezogen. Denn das hier, sind meine. 





Wurden auch von hst_trialer und kamo-i eloxiert. Top Arbeit und super fix.


----------



## frostydragon (17. Juni 2010)

hrhr sind ja sogar die gleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisn91 (17. Juni 2010)

Sehr geil.
Hat jemand eine ahnung wieviel es kostet einen kompletten rahmen zu eloxieren?


----------



## kamo-i (17. Juni 2010)

Chrisn91 schrieb:


> Sehr geil.
> Hat jemand eine ahnung wieviel es kostet einen kompletten rahmen zu eloxieren?



Also vorab: wir können das nicht! ^^

Aber ich hatte mal bei Eloxal München Heinitz GmbH für einen 26"´er nachgefragt. Antwort: 
Entlacken ca. 40 EUR 
Strahlen ca. 45 EUR 
Eloxieren 45 ... 60 EUR. 
+3% Verp + MwSt.

Geht vll. irgendwo anders noch billiger. Musst mal suchen im Forum. Gibt es einiges zu. 

Kommt aber immer noch auf die Legierung des Rahmens an, wie gut das Ergebnis wird. Auch die Schweißnähte sind wichtig! Wenn die aus einen anderem Material wie der Rahmen sind können die Nähte sehr unterschiedlich zum Rahmen werden...

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## erwinosius (18. Juni 2010)

Habe für meinen Rahmen enteloxieren 11 und fürs Eloxieren selbst dann nochmal 30 bezahlt. gestrahlt wurde nicht.
Allerdings hab ich selbst noch fleißig geschliffen und poliert. An den Schweißnähten hab ich trotzdem nicht den alten Lack alles abbekommen was sich durch weiße Flecken äußert. Ansonsten aber top.

gruß
erwin


----------



## kamo-i (18. Juni 2010)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Habe für meinen Rahmen enteloxieren 11 und fürs Eloxieren selbst dann nochmal 30 bezahlt. gestrahlt wurde nicht.
> Allerdings hab ich selbst noch fleißig geschliffen und poliert. An den Schweißnähten hab ich trotzdem nicht den alten Lack alles abbekommen was sich durch weiße Flecken äußert. Ansonsten aber top.



Wo hast das machen lassen?


----------



## erwinosius (18. Juni 2010)

Alwin Müller Eloxal in Nürnberg

http://www.alu-mueller.net/

Habe dort schon mehr Sachen machen lassen und war immer total zufrieden. Sind sehr nett und hilfsbereit.

gruß
erwin


----------



## kamo-i (18. Juni 2010)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Alwin Müller Eloxal in Nürnberg
> 
> http://www.alu-mueller.net/
> 
> ...



Super, DANKE!


----------



## jatschek (19. Juni 2010)

kurze frage ,,, hab gerade mit drano meine teile enteloxiert.. manche werden alu farben manche werden dunkel !!


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Juni 2010)

@ jatschek

freut mich dich hier wieder zu sehen. das mit der dunkelfärbung kann vorkommen, ist meist vom alu abhängig. brauchst nicht weiter beizen, damit geht das nicht weg.

ich hoffe natürlich, dass du nicht unsere teile wieder abbeizt 
was hast du mit den sachen denn vor? polieren oder auch eloxieren?


----------



## Tribal84 (22. Juni 2010)

so eben erst gesehen .. der jatschek war bei mir angemeldet... sorry..
ich hab eigentlich die frage gestellt. hab sie nun raw gelassen und es ist doch noch gut geworden


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Juni 2010)

überlege es dir gut! eloxieren ist was feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juni 2010)

der meinung bin ich auch


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo an alle.

Um das Thema mal wieder etwas hervor zu holen und zu zeigen das wir noch mehr als tätig sind gibts mal wieder ein paar Impressionen jüngst fertig gestellter Teile.



 

 

 

 

 


Schaut auch ruhig durchs ganze Album und wenn ihr dann Lust bekommt schreibt uns einfach an.

Kleines Extra: ich habe ab nächste Woche Urlaub und kann in der Zeit produktiv sein. Wer also Lust hat Teile binnen kürzester Zeit eloxieren zu lassen sollte die Chance nutzen. Und weil dies noch nicht genug ist bieten wir zu einer extra fairen "Belohnung an uns" Kurbeln eloxieren an... aber nur in KW28. 

P.S. bitte keine Hollowtechkurbeln...


----------



## Americanpittbul (6. Juli 2010)

Schöne Arbeit. Das Gold sieht echt geil aus


----------



## soma (7. Juli 2010)

Hmm, schade, dass ihr euch noch immer nicht an die Hollowtech Kurbeln traut.
Habe da mal in dem Eloxierthread gelesen, dass das jemand mit ner XTR gemacht hat. Das ist aber schon etwas her :/
Kann man denn die Achse nicht gescheit isolieren? Möchte so gerne die XT in schwarz haben. Hach, wie schön das wär...

Ne Idee, bei wem ich das evtl in Auftrag geben könnte?


----------



## frostydragon (7. Juli 2010)

der mad-line macht die kurbeln soweit ich weiss, schau ma in sein album


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Juli 2010)

@ soma
Was heiÃt ânicht trauenâ? Das Problem der Hollowtech-Kurbeln ist und bleibt die Stahlachse. Die Gefahr bei einem kleinsten Fehler unser Anodisierbad zu zerstÃ¶ren ist uns zu groÃ. Das steht in keiner Relation.

Erfahrungen mit dem Abdecken von Stahlteilen haben auch wir schon gesammelt, auch ohne dabei das Bad zu vernichten. Man kann die Achse sicherlich gescheit isolieren, aber wir wollen uns dieser Tortour nicht unterziehen... Zumindest nicht fÃ¼r EinzelfÃ¤lle. DafÃ¼r ist der Aufwand zu hoch.. Wenn wir regelmÃ¤Ãiger solche Kurbel bearbeiten kÃ¶nnten, wÃ¤re der Aufwand gerechtfertigt.

Und eigentlich hÃ¤ttest du doch wissen mÃ¼ssen, dass Mad-Line das kann, wenn ich mir anschaue in welcher IG du bist...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. Juli 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> P.S. bitte keine Hollowtechkurbeln...



Gefällt mir alles sehr, was Ihr da macht. 

Macht Ihr auch Hollowtech-Kurbeln?


----------



## kamo-i (7. Juli 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Macht Ihr auch Hollowtech-Kurbeln?



Die drei Beiträge vor dir hast aber gelesen, oder? 

Also:   ....ähm, ne.  

greezl´s


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. Juli 2010)

Ja, hab´ ich...  

Nee, im ernst. Ich werde sicherlich mal auf Euch zurückkkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (7. Juli 2010)

HTII Kurbel gibts bei mir ;-)

Z.B:


 

 

 

 




Schöne Gabelbrücke habt ihr gemacht hat bestimmt jeden menge Arbeit gemacht.


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Juli 2010)

Hi Mad-Line

vorab vielen Dank für das Lob. Ja die Gabelbrücken waren schon eine Menge Arbeit. Da muss man dem m-rider nochmal danken, dass er so viel Geduld hatte. Das Ergebnis spricht aber für sich. Hat jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß gemacht das Projekt.

Ich bin gespannt welches Update zu den HTII Kurbeln dann im Oktober kommt...


----------



## soma (8. Juli 2010)

@hst-trailer: japp, hast mich erwischt. Habe mich bei der Gruppe vor Ewigkeiten mal angemeldet, weil ich auch mal vorhatte das selbst zu probieren. Nur leider fehlt mir schlicht und ergreifend die Zeit, Ausrüstung und der geeignete Platz dafür. Und, ja, die Arbeiten von Mad-Line habe ich auch schon gesehen, jetzt wo du es sagst 

@Mad-Line: habe dir mal eine PM geschickt. Würde mich freuen, von dir zu hören.


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Juli 2010)

Um mal wieder ein bisschen Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen nunmal was in feuerrot:





Danke an montfa für den Steuersatz, habe ihn auch gleich noch eingebaut.
Demnächst folgen weitere Bilder feuerroter Teile in unseren Alben.

Der Hopebremshebel stand Modell für den Farbton.


----------



## Mad-Line (14. Juli 2010)

habt ihr mal drüber gemessen in wie weit die Maße noch stimmen?


----------



## Ope (14. Juli 2010)

In wie weit könnt ihr eine "Maßhaltigkeit" einer Farbe garantieren?
Also wenn ich schon Eloxalteile habe und genau dieselbe Farbe wünsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (15. Juli 2010)

@ mad-line

ich weiß, dass du steuersätze maskierst. und ich weiß, dass das nicht zwingend nötig ist. die steuersätze haben teilweise passungen die im bereich von über 100µm, also eine richtig feste presspassung. wenn man nun eine 30µm schicht vom steuersatz abbeizt und dann neu eloxiertweißt auch du, dass vllt 10µm dabei verloren gehen. und wenn ich mich recht entsinne verlasse ich damit noch nicht einmal die toleranzklasse.
bestes beispiel dafür ist, dass ich das teil gestern gleich noh verbaut habe und wie immer gut zu tun hatte den steuersatz in zu pressen.

würde ich ihn nun nochmal eloxieren, dann würde ich es mir schon überlegen die fläche zu maskieren. 

und die kugellager sind nicht mal über eine passung eingesetzt, sondern werden über einen konus fixiert, was gleichzeitig noch den kraftfluss der schrägkugellager unterstützt.
also alles im grünen bereich


@ ope
das mit den farben ist immer so ein problem... besser gesagt eine herausforderung!
wenn du mit einem alten auto zum lackierer gehst, dann weiß der auch nicht immer gleich welche farbe er nehmen soll. aber er hat farbkataloge nach denen er die farbe anmischt. ähnlich ist es bei uns, nur ohne solche kataloge.
die färbung ist immer auch von der eloxalschicht abhängig und diese wiederum auch vom material. bei manchen teilen stellen sich trotz optimaler parameter und gleicher färbedauern unterschiedliche sättigungen ein. da hilft nur das teil optimal einem muster an zu gleichen. bisher hat dies oft gut geklappt. es bleibt jedoch schwer sicher zu garantieren, dass wir einen farbton super genau treffen, aber wir versuchen stets unser bestes. am ende entscheidet oft das material.

alles in allem hatten wir aber nur selten mal sorgen eine farbe nicht zu treffen, einfach auch aus dem grund, dass wir vorab schon versuchen ab zu schätzen ob wir das können oder nicht. ich verspreche niemandem das blaue vom himmel...


----------



## Mad-Line (15. Juli 2010)

Das Problem an deiner Rechnung ist du gehst vom Besten Wert aus und nicht von dem ungÃ¼nstigsten. Ein Steuersatz besitzt ein soll ÃbermaÃ von 0,1 mm was 100Âµm entspricht.
SpaÃes halber habe ich mich mal bei uns durch die Steuersatz Schubladen durch gewÃ¼hlt.
Die MaÃe schwankten zwischen 0,04 - 0,2 mm. Ich gebe zu, es sind auch Modelle unter 30â¬ dabei aber das ist ja auch nicht ganz unrealistisch ist. 

Nehmen wir mal dein Beispiel der Originale ist mit 30Âµm Schwarz Eloxiert. Beim Um eloxieren Beizt du im aller besten Fall ca. 40Âµm ab. 
Jetzt wird der noch schÃ¶n Poliert weil er ja schÃ¶n GlÃ¤nzen soll. Klar die Passungen Poliert man schlauerweise nicht mit aber das schaffe erst mal mit einem Polierbock.
LÃ¼gen wir da mal 5-10Âµm dazu die weg sind. Dann sind wir bei ca. 50Âµm.
Der Steuersatz ist aber ein Kreis somit muss man den Abtrag mal 2 nehmen das entspricht 100Âµm. Da der Steuersatz Gold werden soll (im ungÃ¼nstigsten Fall)  muss die Schicht wie du Richtig verstanden hast mÃ¶glichst DÃ¼nn sein. Sagen wir mal 15-20Âµm das ganze x 2  dann sind wir bei 40Âµm die wir wieder auf Eloxieren.

Du siehst in dem Beispiel fehlen dir 60Âµm. Somit bleib bei dem besten Fall 0,14 ÃbermaÃ erhalten. Im schlimmsten Fall ist aber kein ÃbermaÃ mehr da. 

Bei der ganzen Rechnung ist aber noch nicht mal bedacht das die Rahmen auch eine min und Maximale Toleranz haben. Und ganz zum Schluss kommt der fetteste Punkt das einfach mal was schief geht beim Eloxieren z.b Kontakt Schwierigkeiten, FÃ¤rbe Fehler usw.
Da muss der Steuersatz dann nÃ¤mlich noch mal gebeizt werden.... Schrott ist dann vor Programmiert.


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Juli 2010)

nunja... ich will mich da nicht mit dir streiten. jeder hat seine eigenen erfahrungen und ich hatte bisher keinen steuersatz der nicht ordentlich eingepresst werden musste.

da man mittlerweile gut erfahrungen sammelt und ich nicht nur eine starke beize habe kann ich ganz gut abschätzen wann genug runter ist. ich will nicht sagen dass ich an der bläschenbildung sagen kann wieviel µm runter gehen, aber man bekommt ein gefühl dafür.

ach jetzt fang ich schon wieder an... belassen wir es einfach dabei, dass jeder seine eigenen erfahrungen hat und sie sinnvoll anwenden kann. 
ich weiß auch nicht was du gelernt hast, aber ich habe eben auch maschinenbau studiert und bin mir bewusst was ich mache. auch was passungen angeht.


btt:

heute habe ich mal für die jungs vom racing-team einen alten ansaugtrichter eloxiert. dient leider nur als anschauungsmodell und selbst wenn er noch einen einsatz findet, wäre er doch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## erwinosius (16. Juli 2010)

cool, wie macht ihr das Schwarze Logo da drauf? Wird das abgedeckt?


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Juli 2010)

das bleibt mein geheimnis... es gibt verschiedene möglichkeiten, aber alles will ich nicht verraten.


----------



## montfa (16. Juli 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> das bleibt mein geheimnis... es gibt verschiedene möglichkeiten, aber alles will ich nicht verraten.


----------



## Mad-Line (17. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wie es da gemacht ist aber Schriftzüge die Aufgedruckt sind lassen sich wenn man ganz vorsichtig Beizt erhalten. Meistens Platz er aber beim Kochen ab so das die Schrift Später Silber durchscheinen. Was ein ganz cooler Effekt ist.
Es lassen sich auch Schriftzüge durch Tampon oder Siebdruck auf bringen oder schlicht einfach Plotten.


----------



## wookie (18. Juli 2010)

es gibt auch die möglichkeit das erste farbbad nach dem eloxieren nur auf gewisse stellen des werkstückes anzuwenden und dann trocknen zu lassen. zb. vermischt man die erste farbe mit etwas gelatine (kein witz) und sprüht dann mit einer sprühflasche (grobe düse) auf das werkstück, lässt es trocknen und färbt dann mit der 2ten farbe drüber.

das 2te bad darf dabei nicht so sehr warm sein das es die erste farbe nicht ablöst. aber handwarm langt auch.

habe diesen sprenkel-effekt mal probiert, das ergebniss war nicht perfekt da es nur "dreckig" ausgesehen hat weil ich zu fein gesprüht habe. aber die tröpfchen waren deutlich von der anderen farbe getrennt.

diese technik lässt sich sicher auch mit einem schaumstoff, stempel/tampon, pinsel erweitern.


----------



## Komatsu (19. Juli 2010)

hey bekommt ihr auch einen 700mm lenker hin?? in gold??


----------



## Mad-Line (19. Juli 2010)

Kauf dir doch einfach einen in Gold!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komatsu (19. Juli 2010)

gibt keinen truvativ in gold..... aber denke ich weiche auf einen anderen aus, hat jemand mit dieser bar erfahrung??


----------



## hst_trialer (13. August 2010)

Es gibt mal wieder ein kleines Update!

das sind die letzten Teile die wir so eloxiert haben


----------



## molkman (27. August 2010)

hallo, ich würde ganz gern was bei euch eloxieren, ist das noch möglich?
carsten


----------



## mcscotti (29. August 2010)

hey hätte auch zwei kleine teile !
meldet euch mal !
welche farben sind möglich ???

gruss


----------



## hst_trialer (15. September 2010)

Hoppla... was ist da denn aus der Eloxierstraße gefallen:


----------



## Heizerer2000 (15. September 2010)

super Arbeit


----------



## ecols (18. September 2010)

was wollt ihr für nen lenker? geht pink?


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (18. September 2010)

Hab noch Cantis, welche in blau erstrahlen können. Oh man, das ich das noch erleben darf.


----------



## marco2 (9. Oktober 2010)

@hst_trialer

Danke nochmal und ein dickes Lob für das Wiederbeleben meines Vorbaus. Das Teil sihe wirklich wunderschön aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (24. Oktober 2010)

Weils so schön ist, mal ein paar blaue Parts.
Irgendwie stehe ich voll auf die Farbe...





P.S: nur den Spacer haben wir nicht gemacht


----------



## frostydragon (24. Oktober 2010)

sehr schön  evtl kommen bald wirklich meine teile
das schicksal spielt mir etwas geld zu


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

also, ich habe eine schwarz eloxierte Sattelstütze.
Diese soll silber werden. Jedoch ist diese halt von der Oberfläche her "speedblasted", sprich rauh! Kann man diese überhaupt polieren?
Verliert die Stütze beim beizen nicht auch Material?
Wie kann ich da vorgehen, bzw. wer kann mir da weiter helfen?

Gruss
Tony


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. Oktober 2010)

Hab immer noch keine Antwort auf meine Nachricht bekommen...wäre cool ;-)


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Oktober 2010)

@ cruisin'devil

Ja, man kann die Stütze polieren. Dazu müsste man jedoch die Rauhigkeit komplett rausschleifen was wiederum zu deutlichem Materialverlust führt. Es gibt auch noch andere Möglichkeiten einen gewissen "Glanz" zu erzeugen, aber ohne die Rauhigkit zu verlieren.
Der Materialverlust durch das beizen ist je nach Fähigkeit des Anwenders nur sehr gering. Wir haben aber schon von einem Fall gehört, wo die Teile dadurch zerstört wurden. Wir selber haben noch nichts kaputtgebeizt 


@ Flame-Blade
Sorry... bekommst natürlich ne PN.


----------



## erwinosius (25. Oktober 2010)

Hmmmmm was könnte das nur sein?







Ich würde es ja gerne in ein Paket stecken und jemandem zukommen lassen. Aber wem nur??Und wie ist seine Adresse? 

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (26. Oktober 2010)

Papauz! ...RICHTIG GUT! HST oder ich schicken dir gleich die Daten. Danke Erwin! 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## Mad-Line (26. Oktober 2010)

ähm ja sieht gut aus aber wofür soll das sein?


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Oktober 2010)

Nun sei mal nicht so neugierig... Weihnachtsgescenke gibt es ja nun auch nicht schon im Juli 

Wir werden sehen ob das alles klappt


----------



## Mad-Line (26. Oktober 2010)

für das was ich denke ist es der Falsche Werkstoff. Na da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## ingoingo (27. Oktober 2010)

Könnte auch Titan sein  . Schwierig zu beurteilen nach dem Bild.....


----------



## ecols (27. Oktober 2010)

Schwierig zu beurteilen, bei erwin


----------



## Dampfsti (13. November 2010)

Also ich würde sagen, Werkstoff 1.4301, WIG geschweißt, die langen Nähte meistens ohne Materialzugabe geschweißt
Für was es gehört denk ich auch zu wissen


----------



## CrossX (13. November 2010)

Was nehmt ihr für 4 Bremshebel? Vorarbeiten wie abschleifen und polieren kann ich ja selbst machen.


----------



## erwinosius (14. November 2010)

@dampfsti: 100 Punkte. Die Grundplatte war glaub ich sogar V4A. Waren Reste.


----------



## hst_trialer (15. November 2010)

nanana... ich hätte wohl noch eine geheimhaltungsvereinbarung verfassen sollen! nun ist aber gut mit der geheimnisverraterei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frostydragon (15. November 2010)

sieht echt so aus als hätt ich bald n auftrag für euch...
die bremsen, lenkerstopfen, und eventuell nen schaltwerkskäfig, je nachdem ob ich den von sämtlichen stahlteilen trennen kann
meld mich dann nochmal direkt


----------



## erwinosius (15. November 2010)

Bei dem Preis war die Geheimhaltung nicht dabei


----------



## Dampfsti (15. November 2010)

erwinosius schrieb:


> @dampfsti: 100 Punkte. Die Grundplatte war glaub ich sogar V4A. Waren Reste.



Was doch so ein geübtes Schweißerauge alles sieht.

mal sehn, vll hab ich auch mal was für euch zum "einfärben"


----------



## sluette (20. November 2010)

nu bin ich aber total von den socken ! habe meine ersten erfahrungen mit "enteloxieren" gemacht und dafür stinknormalen abflussreiniger verwendet. tsss, hät ich damals in chemie mal besser aufgepasst...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. November 2010)

Hi,
habt ihr schon mal eine Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner eloxiert? Wenn ja, gibts Erfahrungen, welche dafür besonders geeignet sind? Ich müsste den eh noch kaufen, dann kann ich die Entscheidung auch danach ausrichten.


----------



## hst_trialer (22. November 2010)

Grundlegend würde ich sagen es geht jede die man bis auf die reinen Aluteile zerlegen kann! Haben aber nicht gerade viele Schellen mal eloxiert. Such dir einfach eine aus und frag an ob es geht.

ABER!!!
Nicht mehr in diesem Jahr. Für 2010 nehme ich nix mehr an.


----------



## frostydragon (22. November 2010)

na dann is ja nich so schlimm dass sich das bei mir immer verzögert mit der kohle ^^
im neuen jahr hab ich dann aufträge für euch
was genau fass ich dann noma per mail zusammen... es wird einiges... n teil hatten wir ja schonmal geklärt


----------



## toffer81 (23. November 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte hie mal fragen ob, mir einer zwei Felgen (schwarz) und zwei Naben (schwarz) und evtl. noch Kleinteile in türkis hochglanz umeloxieren kann?

(die Teile polieren könnt ich auch selber dann, was müsst ich da beachten?)

Es sind mittlerweile auch immer mehr Stahlspeichen auf dem Markt die wie eloxiert aussehen! Weiß zufällig einer was das für ein Verfahren das ist? 



Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## hst_trialer (23. November 2010)

Felgen sind für uns zu groß, da frag lieber einen großen Betrieb.
Wie das bei Stahl gemacht wird weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (30. November 2010)

Stahl kannst du Brünieren, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Br%C3%BCnieren

das lässt such auch selbst machen, gibt da spezielle pasten etc.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Dezember 2010)

Das Quiz um den rätselhaften Stahlbehälter hat ein Ende, denn heute hat er seinen ersten richtigen Dienst zu vollster Zufriedenheit getan 






          +




          =




Wir können also jetzt auch Lenker eloxieren. Demnächst wird das gute Stück von ecols folgen, aber ich habe bedenken, dass ich es dieses Jahr noch schaffe, da ich am 23.12. bereits in die Heimat fahre.


Vielen Dank nochmal an erwinosius für die Schweißarbeit.


----------



## frostydragon (19. Dezember 2010)

oooh, wär es aber nich einfacher gewesen in nem flach liegenden becken der gleichen maße? oder is das da einfach nur platzsparender?


----------



## Flame-Blade (20. Dezember 2010)

Schönes Ding

Mein Umlenkhebel ist übrigens sehr schön geworden 

Danke nochmal...


----------



## Smilymarco (20. Dezember 2010)

frostydragon schrieb:


> oooh, wär es aber nich einfacher gewesen in nem flach liegenden becken der gleichen maße? oder is das da einfach nur platzsparender?



Das wär langweiliger gewesen  Son Behälter macht doch viel mehr her


----------



## J.O (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich könnte mir auch denken das so die Flüssigkeiten besser und gleichmäßigers ablaufen und die Aufhängung sollte auch einfacher sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack-The-Rider (20. Dezember 2010)

hab euch durch zufall gefunden und würde gerne mal im neuen jahr, ein paar teile an euch schicken  hätte da einige schrauben, bremshebel, adapter, gabelbrücken, vorbau und eventuell naben  wär cool wenn das klappen würde in nächster zukunft  lg


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Dezember 2010)

frostydragon schrieb:


> oooh, wär es aber nich einfacher gewesen in nem flach liegenden becken der gleichen maße? oder is das da einfach nur platzsparender?



Der Behälter dient dem Sealing und hat aus gutem Grund diese Form!

man benötigt nur eine Herdplatte
man kann die Mantelfläche gut isolieren und hat weniger Wärmeverluste
Platz spart es natürlich auch... 

Ich hatte auch anfangs über eine flache Wanne nachgedacht aber eben auch schnell wieder verworfen. Eloxiert wird in flachen Behältern.

@ Jack-The-Rider
oh da müssen wir mal schauen. Es haben schon so viele Leute angefragt und ich hab alle auf Januar vertöstet. Und ich denke das wird auch eng, weil ich Anfang März meine neue Arbeitsstelle in Bad Urach antrete. Da wird vorher noch viel Umzugsstress dabei sein.


----------



## frostydragon (20. Dezember 2010)

asooo na dann, dachte mir schon dass das seinen sinn haben wird


----------



## erwinosius (20. Dezember 2010)

schaut gut aus. ich glaub ich muss dir auch mal nen Lenker schicken.


----------



## ingoingo (20. Dezember 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Der Behälter dient dem Sealing und hat aus gutem Grund diese Form!
> 
> man benötigt nur eine Herdplatte
> man kann die Mantelfläche gut isolieren und hat weniger Wärmeverluste
> ...




erstmal, Daumen Hoch. sowohl an dich als auch an erwinosius 


Reicht denn die Hitze von einer platte zum Kochen und Sealen aus?

lg Ingo


----------



## kamo-i (20. Dezember 2010)

ingoingo schrieb:


> erstmal, Daumen Hoch. sowohl an dich als auch an erwinosius
> 
> 
> Reicht denn die Hitze von einer platte zum Kochen und Sealen aus?
> ...



Der Behälter konnte natürlich nicht so bleiben. Nachdem Ihn hst isoliert hat und ein paar andere Dinge beachtet wurden bekommt man ihn aber gut zum Kochen...


----------



## ingoingo (21. Dezember 2010)

produktiver Vorschlag meinerseits. warum baut ihr dass Ding nicht zum Schnellkochtopf um ? also verschließbarer Deckel drauf, dann sinkt die Kochtemperatur.....
Die frage ist halt der druck der entsteht?!

lg Ingo


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Dezember 2010)

das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen...
wichtig ist gerade die temperatur! interessant am schnellkochtopf ist, dass durch den höheren druck bei gleicher temperatur weniger wasser verdampft. aber nachdem ich gesehen habe wie wenig wasser verloren geht wenn man überhaupt einen deckel nutzt, dann ist der schnellkochtopf nicht wesentlich effektiver. nur hinsichtlich des energieaufwandes eben. aber das ist mir egal bei den geringen stückzahlen die wir eloxieren.


----------



## kamo-i (21. Dezember 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> nur hinsichtlich des energieaufwandes eben. aber das ist mir egal bei den geringen stückzahlen die wir eloxieren.



...und den Strom, den DU nicht bezahlen musst !!!


----------



## erwinosius (21. Dezember 2010)

Wieviele MWh hat eure Anlage denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (21. Dezember 2010)

Also im Nachbarhaus geht schon manchmal das Licht aus wenn wir loslegen...


----------



## ecols (21. Dezember 2010)

Nein, interessant ist, dass das Wasser heißer erhitzt werden kann bevor es zu sieden anfängt. Der Siedepunkt kann im Schnellkochtopf auf etwa 120°C. Jetzt weiß ich widerum nur nicht ob das "kochen" oder die Temperatur beim Härten eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## sluette (22. Dezember 2010)

ingoingo schrieb:


> ...dann sinkt die Kochtemperatur.....


pipalapip



ecols schrieb:


> Nein, interessant ist, dass das Wasser heißer erhitzt werden kann bevor es zu sieden anfängt. Der Siedepunkt kann im Schnellkochtopf auf etwa 120°C.



so ist's recht...


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Dezember 2010)

@ ecols

vollkommen korrekt. da wir aber nur knapp 100°C brauchen, macht es keinen sinn heißeres wasser zu nutzen, da dann wieder mehr wasserdampf entsteht. dampfdruckkurve des wassers ist der stichpunkt! bei 120°C ist der dampfdruck schonmal bei fast 2bar... das ist echt ordentlich.

eine idee für später ist das schon, dann einfach ein druckregelventil rein, was meinetwegen schon bei 1,5bar abpfeift und sicherheitshalber noch eine temperaturregelung dazu. im entspanntesten fall dann über ein relais die herdplatte ansteuern.


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Dezember 2010)

P.S.:

prompt mal bei conrad geschaut: 
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17362&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

für einen recht schmalen taler zu haben, man müsste lediglich den temperaturfühler durch etwas geeigneteres ersetzen was auch wasser verträgt!

edit:
und ein passender sensor zum schraubern:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/186465/TEMPERATUR-SENSOR-ST-20MKTY19-6M/0231030


----------



## eXc3lent (29. Dezember 2010)

Eloxiert ihr auch directmount-Vorbauten und Umlenkhebel/Wippen vom Rahmen? 
Poliert ihr die Teile auch auf Wunsch oder muss das in Eigenregie geschehen?

Gruß Sascha

P.S. würde mich über eine PN oder ne ICQ-Nachricht freuen


----------



## goffrey (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi....
ich würd auch gern was eloxieren lassen.
Für's Moped, einen Kupplungs und einen Bremshebel............für den Anfang ;-)
Wie läuft das ab ?

Guten Rutsch

goffrey


----------



## modellbauthomas (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
hab hier von eurem eloxieren erfahren.
Bin auf der Suche nach jemandem, der mir ca. 200 Alu- Kleinteile 20x25x5mm bis max. 60x50x12 mm grau eloxieren kann.
Bitte meldet Euch bald mal,
Gruß


----------



## kamo-i (3. Januar 2011)

Ich melde mich auch schnell: AUF KEINEN FALL! 

...wir machen keine Serien-Arbeiten. Schon recht keine 200 Teile. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## modellbauthomas (3. Januar 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch schnell: AUF KEINEN FALL!
> 
> ...wir machen keine Serien-Arbeiten. Schon recht keine 200 Teile. Sorry.



Danke für die prompte Antwort- hab nur gelesen, dass Ihr was zum Probieren braucht. - Sorry


----------



## kamo-i (3. Januar 2011)

modellbauthomas schrieb:


> Danke für die prompte Antwort- hab nur gelesen, dass Ihr was zum Probieren braucht. - Sorry



No Problemo!


----------



## J.O.MPG (3. Januar 2011)

Wie schauts mit den Aufträgen aus? Viel zu tun, wa?
Ich hätte da noch zwei Naben... !?
Würd mich freuen, wenn das irgendwann machbar wäre.

Die Sachen die ihr macht sehen echt super aus! Gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Januar 2011)

Also noch ist keine Besserung in Sicht. Die Woche folgt nochmal ein Lenker. Aber meine ersten Kleinteile habe ich fertig...


----------



## J.O.MPG (4. Januar 2011)

mhh okay. ab wann nehmt ihr wieder Aufträge an?


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Januar 2011)

J.O.MPG schrieb:


> mhh okay. ab wann nehmt ihr wieder Aufträge an?



da möchte ich gerne mich selber zitieren:



hst_trialer schrieb:


> Also noch ist keine Besserung in Sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (6. Januar 2011)

hiho, Kurze frage!
Lassen sich die Schaltrollenschrauben an X.0 Schaltwerken einfärben?
Bei den Schrauben, die den Carbonkäfig zusammenhalten bin ich mir sicher, das die aus Alu sind, bei den an den Rollen leider nicht....

vielen Dank


----------



## kamo-i (6. Januar 2011)

Hi Erkan, 

also ich finde, das solltest du schon selbst klären, oder? 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## erkan1984 (6. Januar 2011)

Mhh, die frage war vielmehr, ob jemand weiß, ob diese Schrauben aus Alu sind?
Ich habe ja nicht verlangt, dass das hier einer Ausprobiert...

danke


----------



## Sherco (6. Januar 2011)

in einem Trial-Unterforum,wissen das die meisten eher weniger


----------



## frostydragon (6. Januar 2011)

im zweifelsfalle mail an sram schreiben und fragen  die wissens am ehesten
oder einfach farbige tuningschrauben direkt für die röllchen holen


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2011)

also wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, ist es wirklich zweckvoller die schrauben seperat zu besorgen. außer es ist wirklich eine spezielle farbe.
mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass es da unterschiedliche käfige gibt. einige haben nur die schrauben durch die schaltrollen! und da würde ich behaupten dass die eher aus stahl sind. bei den anderen weiss ich es auch nicht.


----------



## frostydragon (6. Januar 2011)

mal ne andere frage, könnt ihr egtl auch titanteile machen oder is dasn anderes verfahren?


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2011)

was willst du da denn anodisieren?
im endeffekt wird das zumindest für zielgerichtete einfärbung von titan genutzt, aber da brauch mal andere ströme. genaues dazu weiss ich nicht...


----------



## frostydragon (6. Januar 2011)

weiss ich noch nich ob überhaupt was, war nur erstmal ne allgemeine frage falls ich mal titanteile in rohform krieg und die gerne farbig schimmern haben will 
wenn dann wären das kleinteile wie bolzen schätz ich
die schon vorgefärbten gibts immer so selten und meistens nur in gold...


----------



## ecols (6. Januar 2011)

Titan wird doch meistens nitridbeschichtet? Gibts in so nem dunklen violett und in gold..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (6. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube du verwechselst das mit der TitanNitrid Beschichtung bei Hss Werkzeugen ?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titannitrid

Ich kenne das färben von Titan nur durch Anlassen oder Elektrolytisch, was am Schluss aufs gleiche rauskommt.
Es einsteht grob gesagt eine dünne Oxydschicht die so dünn ist dass das Licht gebrochen wird und die Spektralfarben sichtbar werden, ähnlich wie bei einem Öl film auf der Straße.
Will man das ganze elekrolytisch machen, geht das super in einem Eloxalbad, dauert auch nur ein paar sekunden.

Hier ein kleines Problem, die Spannungstabelle:







lg Ingo


----------



## frostydragon (6. Januar 2011)

naja es gibt das titan in diesem bunt eingefärbten aber man kann titan auch ähnlich wie alu "eloxieren" gibt dann auch einfarbig aber die farben sind nur sehr schwach
man kann ja auch farbige titanschrauben kaufen aber eben nich oft und nich in vielen maßen und meistens dann schweineteuer weil ich sie in irgendwelchen tuning shops kaufen muss


----------



## ingoingo (6. Januar 2011)

hast du meinen post gelesen? 

hast du mal einen Link von eingefärbtem Titan? Ich kann mir das kaum vorstellen es enstehen ja keine Poren wie bei alu...

lg Ingo


----------



## frostydragon (6. Januar 2011)

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=125 hier zum beispiel


----------



## ingoingo (6. Januar 2011)

ich denke die sind auch anodisert (nicht eloxiert)

beim anodisieren gibts nur einen Schritt und zwar das anlegen der Spannung im elektrolytischen bad.

Beim Eloxieren sind es drei Bäder : (Beizen),  Anodisieren, Färben, Versiegeln 

Beim Titan wird keine Farbe hinzugegeben, beim Alu schon.


lg Ingo


----------



## frostydragon (6. Januar 2011)

soso
wie wird denn dann die farbe im endeffekt bestimmt? da die teile ja doch bestimmte farben haben
aber intressant, im endeffekt hätts mich ja nur intressiert für bremsen, vorbau oder so weil alu kommt mir da ja im leben nich hin


----------



## ingoingo (7. Januar 2011)

eloxieren: Farbstoff 

titan: die Farbe ist eine optiksache, das Licht wird gebrochen und du siehst nur einen teil des Lichtspektrums.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (7. Januar 2011)

Schaut mal hier:

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/

Der Herr Brunner hat viele Titan-Teile, und auch noch zu fairen Preisen!

Gruss
Tony


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Januar 2011)

bei titan sind es eigentlich nur anlauffarben. theoretisch kann man mit wärme die gleichen färbungen erzeugen. so haben wir mal die endkappen und die schelle eines motorrad-schalldämpfers blau gefärbt.

evtl. hier leicht zu sehen.
(der ohne mütze bin übrigens ich  beim noise-test in hockenheim 2008)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (9. Januar 2011)

Formula Cup? Dafür beneide ich dich.....


----------



## frostydragon (9. Januar 2011)

hui formula student... war auch ma im hiesigen team... mangels zeit aber nur kurz in der gründungsphase


----------



## erwinosius (9. Januar 2011)

> Titan wird doch meistens nitridbeschichtet? Gibts in so nem dunklen violett und in gold..


Titannitrid ist die goldene Beschichtung. Die violette bzw blau schwarze ist entweder Titanaluminiumnitrid (TiAlN) oder DLC (Diamond-like-Carbon)

gruß
erwin


----------



## CrossX (9. Januar 2011)

Hab eindeutig die falsche Uni gewählt. Sowas schönes wird bei uns leider nicht angeboten.


----------



## frostydragon (9. Januar 2011)

das wird auch nich angeboten, das geschieht in studentischer initiative
das team muss bei formula student nach allen regeln angenemeldet werden, es muss ein entsprechender verein mit allem drum und dran eingetragen werden usw usw
die hochschule unterstützt das ganze höchstens


----------



## CrossX (9. Januar 2011)

frostydragon schrieb:


> die hochschule unterstützt das ganze höchstens



Das meine ich ja. Bei uns gibts sowas nicht. Schei... FH
Aber egal. Bin eh fast fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (10. Januar 2011)

Genug gefachsimpelt! Bitte konzentriert euch wieder auf das eigentliche Thema: *ELOXIEREN!*

Wer mehr Infos bezüglich die Formula Student wissen will, kann mich gerne anschreiben.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (10. Januar 2011)

ist es auch möglich die schinge für ein flatline pro 09 zu eloxieren ? ist das überhaupt alu? müsste ja eigentlich oder?

und was für ein stromstärke ist in eurem bad? variert das, oder muss der konstant bleiben?


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. Januar 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> ist es auch möglich die schinge für ein flatline pro 09 zu eloxieren ? ist das überhaupt alu? müsste ja eigentlich oder?
> 
> und was für ein stromstärke ist in eurem bad? variert das, oder muss der konstant bleiben?



Möglich ist das.Sofern du mit "schinge" die Umlenkung meinst.

Meine haben se auch schon gemacht.Guck mal in mein Album


----------



## Leatherface 3 (11. Januar 2011)

die hinterbauschwinge für downhillbikes wäre das...hält das den belastungen vonn dreck etc stand? oder lößt sich die farbe schnell?


----------



## kamo-i (11. Januar 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> die hinterbauschwinge für downhillbikes wäre das...hält das den belastungen vonn dreck etc stand? oder lößt sich die farbe schnell?



Bitte: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eloxal-Verfahren


----------



## damonsta (11. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht die Auftraglage momentan aus? Hätte ein Paar Klein- und Kleinstteile!


----------



## duro e (11. Januar 2011)

anfang feb , kommen erstmal 2 hope m4 zu ihm , plus hebel . .


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Januar 2011)

Also was kommt und was nicht entscheiden immernoch wir. Derartige Rangeleien will ich gar nicht sehen, weil wenn es so läuft lassen wir den Kram irgendwann komplett. Bitte bedenkt, dass es unser Hobby und nicht Beruf ist. Mir soll das auch noch ein wenig Spaß machen und aktuell ist es sehr schwierig. Viele Anfrage und wenig Zeit. Wir müssen jetzt erstmal unsere Teile durchziehen. *Die nächsten 2 Wochen wird das bestimmt nix!*


----------



## cux5 (12. Januar 2011)

hi mal ne frage an die experten 
ist es gundsätzlich möglich ein neues nabengehäuse (alufarben/alfine8) einzufärben ?
und kann man teilbereiche zbsp die lagerbereiche vom eloxieren ausschliessen
oder würde die eloxitschicht nicht stören

danke und gruß


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (12. Januar 2011)

mal kurz eine frage.
was für ein netzteil bzw spannungsquelle nutze ihr?


----------



## kamo-i (12. Januar 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> mal kurz eine frage.
> was für ein netzteil bzw spannungsquelle nutze ihr?



...das zählt zu den Dingen, die wir nicht so gern Preis geben. Vll. bissl pingeleig, aber sorry. ;-)


----------



## Leatherface 3 (12. Januar 2011)

nö ist ja eure sache...


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Januar 2011)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> mal kurz eine frage.
> was für ein netzteil bzw spannungsquelle nutze ihr?



...eine mit Stecker und Drehknopf 

Sorry, aber wie kamo-i schon sagt: Betriebsgeheimnis


----------



## Leatherface 3 (12. Januar 2011)

als regelbares ^^ und mit was für einer spannung und stromstärke befeuert ihr euer becken? aber denke das geht zu weit ins detail

(bitte nicht gleich steinigen, interessiert mich, weil es jeder anders macht  )


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Januar 2011)

steinigen war so mein erster gedanke, aber okay... dann eben nicht.
dann bewerfen wir dich eben so lange mit wattebällchen bis du blutest! (HAHA!)

sowas geben wir nicht preis, das kann man sich auch selber anlesen wie wir es auch getan haben.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (12. Januar 2011)

jo hab ich getan...

pff wie böse =(

dann noch viel erfolg  und danke


----------



## hutzefuzz (13. Januar 2011)

hallo
wer kann mir eine Bezugsquelle für M2 Titanschrauben nennen, die auch kleine Mengen verschicken.? (bräuchte 20 Stück)

Gruß Albrecht


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Januar 2011)

ganz schwierig... in der Größe gibt es echt kaum ein Angebot, zumindest habe ich bisher keines gesehen. aber ich habe prompt mal gegooglet und zumindest als reinen Anbieter folgenden gefunden:

http://www.metaltec.de/html/ti_schrauben/schrauben_muttern.html

jedoch habe ich nicht weiter nach mengenabnahme und entsprechende güte geschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutzefuzz (14. Januar 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ganz schwierig... in der Größe gibt es echt kaum ein Angebot, zumindest habe ich bisher keines gesehen. aber ich habe prompt mal gegooglet und zumindest als reinen Anbieter folgenden gefunden:
> 
> http://www.metaltec.de/html/ti_schrauben/schrauben_muttern.html
> 
> jedoch habe ich nicht weiter nach mengenabnahme und entsprechende güte geschaut



hallo
Danke.
Hatte die Seite auch schon gefunden, und auch eine Anfrage bei denen gemacht. Bin mal gespannt was die zurückschreiben.
habe noch eine 2. Anfrage hier gemacht http://www.anodenkorb.de/Impressum.html.
Die haben sofort geantwortet, wollen aber für eine Schraube M2x7 3,50 was mir zu teuer ist.
Werde meine Teile dann doch mit Titandraht zur Kontaktierung befestigen.

Gruß Albrecht


----------



## ingoingo (14. Januar 2011)

titandraht hat bei mir bisher problemlos funktioniert, hatte noch nie ein Kontaktproblem, du könntest auch auf einen Alu Draht ein M2er gewinde schneiden! , kannste jedoch nur einmal verwenden.


lg Ingo


----------



## Leatherface 3 (17. Januar 2011)

ist es möglich saint naben zu eloxieren?
sehen so aus
http://www.google.de/products?hl=de...icial&q=saint naben&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wf

oder kommt es da zu problemen?


----------



## unchained (17. Januar 2011)

Voraussetzung ist, dass du die Lagerschalen aus dem Nabenkörper bekommst.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (17. Januar 2011)

uii :/ da fängt es schon an .. erstmal schlau lesen


----------



## Schmittler (22. Januar 2011)

Wer eloxiert denn außer Mad-Line in der gleichen Qualität wie er von euch gegen Bares? Der Gute hat gerade keine Zeit... Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (22. Januar 2011)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Wer eloxiert denn außer Mad-Line in der gleichen Qualität wie er von euch gegen Bares? Der Gute hat gerade keine Zeit... Gerne auch per PN.




Schau dir mal die vorherigen Seiten an


----------



## kamo-i (22. Januar 2011)

Wir auf jeden min. 3 Monate nicht mehr. Was danach ist mal sehen...


----------



## erwinosius (23. Januar 2011)

Studium/Arbeit hinschmeißen und dann ein eigenes eloxal Labor aufmachen.

Wenn man "große" Mengen hat kann man auch mal nen professionellen Eloxalbetrieb aufsuchen. Ist für die dann oft trotzdem noch ne Mindermenge und kostet nicht die Welt. Und die haben viel größere Bäder. (Mein Rahmen hat damals ca 30 gekostet, genauso wie meine Fußrastenanlage fürs Moped)

gruß
erwin


----------



## python (24. Januar 2011)

da es den leichtbauthread ja irgendwie nicht mehr gibt dachte ich, 
(da es ja auch was mit färben zu tun hat) zeige ich euch mal meine aktuellen felgen 

sind allerdings geairbrushed mit einem eiskristal muster ;-)


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Januar 2011)

Das ist aber kein Eloxal!!!

Und den Leichtbaufred gibt es sehr wohl noch... KLICK MICH


----------



## python (24. Januar 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Eloxal!!!
> 
> Und den Leichtbaufred gibt es sehr wohl noch... KLICK MICH



habe ich nicht gefunden^^

ja ich weiss das es kein "eloxal" ist


----------



## erwinosius (24. Januar 2011)

respekt für die Arbeit...auch wenns mir selbst nicht gefällt....


----------



## ChristophC (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab den Thread hier über die Suche gefunden - ich meine ich hab mal nen anderen Thread gesehen, kann mich aber auch irren.

Frage: Ist es möglich den Drehknopf am Piggyback eines FOX DHX in rot zu eloxieren? Am besten im Sixpack rot. Macht das einer von Euch? Was kostet es? Schreibt mich an 

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## kamo-i (16. Februar 2011)

*Ok, jetzt mal offiziell:*

Chrischan (hst_trialer) ist Richtung Bad Urach gezogen, weil er bei Magura anfängt und hat die gesamte Loxe-Anlage mitgenommen. 

Ich persönlich werde es auf keinen Fall mehr für andere machen. Werde mir nur für eigene Zwecke eine kleine Anlage zulegen. 

Was Chrischan betrifft weiß ich das nicht genau. Also die nächsten 2 Monate auf keinen Fall. Danach Ihn vll. einfach mal anschreiben. In dem Maße wie bisher aber bestimmt auch nicht. 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## frostydragon (16. Februar 2011)

hm das is ja schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (16. Februar 2011)

Ich find das gar nciht schade dass ein Trialer bei Magura anfängt


----------



## kamo-i (16. Februar 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> Ich find das gar nciht schade dass ein Trialer bei Magura anfängt


----------



## t-time1991 (16. Februar 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> Ich find das gar nciht schade dass ein Trialer bei Magura anfängt



würde es denn gefällt mir-button von facebook hier geben, hätte der beitrag meinen klick!;-)


----------



## frostydragon (17. Februar 2011)

ja das natürlich nich, aber dass es deswegen zuende geht  weil ihr zwei habt echt super arbeit geleistet


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2011)

ich hab mal ne frage  , an meinem frame ist die dämpferanlenkung bzw die links anscheinend eloxiert , ich habe mir nun drano power gel besorgt um die eloxal schicht herunter zu bekommen , die links besitzen aber kugellager ,nun meinte ein bekannter das es sein kann das wenn ich die schicht abbeize die kugellager nicht mehr passen weil das maß sich vergrösert hat , was ist da dran ?


----------



## kamo-i (27. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Februar 2011)

Eloxal ist eine Beschichtung. Und jede Beschichtung hat nun mal eine gewisse Dicke. Zwar bewegen wir uns beim Eloxal bei 10..20µm, aber für eine Kugellagerpassung kann das schon reichen um die Funktion zu verlieren. Vor allem wenn du noch bedenkst, dass auf den Durchmesser mal schnell 20..40µm daraus werden. Hinzu kommt, dass du meist mehr abnimmst als nur die reine Eloxalschicht. Dann kann da mal ganz schnell das Teil "kaputt" gehen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2011)

was mach ich dann mit den teilen ? rein optisch schon nich mehr so schön


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Februar 2011)

neu eloxieren lassen, von leuten die es können  (aber erst wieder in 3..4 Wochen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2011)

das heißt die leute die das können würden drüber eloxieren oder die alte schicht vorher runter holen ?


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Februar 2011)

wie sie es machen ist ja wurst... aber sie machen es!

ich könnte dir schon weiterhelfen, aber im moment noch nicht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2011)

mmh .... sind 3 teile , was muß ich da mit kosten rechnen wenn du es mal machen würdest ?


----------



## frostydragon (27. Februar 2011)

du machst also weiter? das find ich gut, dann kann ich ja doch sparen und dir beizeiten meine bremsen und anbauteile schicken woohoo


----------



## othu (28. Februar 2011)

Hi hst_trialer,
kannst du die roten Teile eines Marzzochi Roco umeloxieren?
Und wie schaut es mit einer XT Kubel aus?
Grüße
Otto


----------



## shigella (3. März 2011)

moinmoin
ich will mattrauhes alu ,klemmung von der cb stütze, und wenn geliefert auch die klemmung vom cb vorbau. beide gold ,wobei die vorbauklemmung blank ist, enteloxiern mit dem rohrreiniger und dann alunatur lassen.oder blüht das allu dann mit der zeit?
thx fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (4. März 2011)

Ich glaub ihr verwechselt hier was. HST-Trialer ist keine Eloxiererei. Er macht das für ein paar Kumpels ausm Forum als Hobby. Wärs was professionelles, müsst ich den Thread schließen. Also bitte macht hier keinen "Bestellungsthread" draus, das interessiert das Forum nämlich nicht. Resultate und HowTo Diskussionen hingegen schon.


----------



## kamo-i (4. März 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr verwechselt hier was. HST-Trialer ist keine Eloxiererei. Er macht das für ein paar Kumpels ausm Forum als Hobby. Wärs was professionelles, müsst ich den Thread schließen. Also bitte macht hier keinen "Bestellungsthread" draus, das interessiert das Forum nämlich nicht. Resultate und HowTo Diskussionen hingegen schon.



Danke! 

...daher steht auch im ersten Post dieses Freds, dass Anfragen bitte per PN oder Mail erfolgen sollen. 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## hst_trialer (4. März 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr verwechselt hier was. HST-Trialer ist keine Eloxiererei. Er macht das für ein paar Kumpels ausm Forum als Hobby. Wärs was professionelles, müsst ich den Thread schließen. Also bitte macht hier keinen "Bestellungsthread" draus, das interessiert das Forum nämlich nicht. Resultate und HowTo Diskussionen hingegen schon.



Auch von mir ein Dank an Ecols.
Es ist echt nur ein Hobby!!! Und Hobbies sollen bekanntlich Spaß machen. 
In letzter Zeit sind immer wieder viele Anfragen eingegangen die ich ablehnen musste, weil ich einfach anderes zu tun habe. Ich denke auch nicht, dass ich vor April jemandem weiterhelfen kann. Erstmal sind eh noch ein paar eigene Teile dran.


----------



## shigella (9. März 2011)

drano 





ich finds ok


----------



## ingoingo (9. März 2011)

geplottet und gebeitzt ?


----------



## shigella (9. März 2011)

?
30 sec. drano
mit stahlwolle poliert


----------



## ingoingo (9. März 2011)

achso, dachte du hättest dir eine Grafik in die Stütze geätzt  .


----------



## hst_trialer (9. März 2011)

aber ingo, die ist doch aus carbon. und außerdem ist auf dem ersten bild auch schon das logo drauf.

das problem bei polierten teilen, dass sie irgendwann wieder stumpf werden. ich meine es gibt geeignete wachse um das dann noch zu unterbinden.


----------



## hardflipper (9. März 2011)

Power Gel oder was?

Schaut schon mal gut aus!


----------



## ingoingo (10. März 2011)

ja jetzt wo ihrs sagt...

kommt wohl davon wenn man immer auf dem kleinen Iphone mitliest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shigella (10. März 2011)

was anderes
eigentlich traurig das bei der stütze keine titanschraube verbaut ist.
weiss veleicht jemand ob und wo soeine zu erwerben ist?
(cobalt stütze)


----------



## frostydragon (10. März 2011)

naja musst halt schauen was es für eine is, denke mal in den meisten fällen m5 oder m6 in ner gewissen länge und dann gibts die titanschrauben in einigen shops
tuning-bikes oder bikehardest zum beispiel oder einfach mal nach titanschrauben googlen 

oh sehe grad die is ja anders aufgebaut... mmmh dann weiss ichs auch nich... sieht aber auch aus wie ne normale m6 oder m8 mit linsenkopf... die gibts allerdings normal nich in den tuningshops
da musst wohl mal bei nem grösseren schraubenanbieter anfragen


----------



## shigella (10. März 2011)

yup
die hat bei beiden (mudder+schraube) n nippel zum kontern


hmm  eigentlich unlogisch, aber ich mein das is so
(oder das bier gestern war schlecht)


----------



## GustavS (11. März 2011)

shigella schrieb:


> was anderes
> eigentlich traurig das bei der stütze keine titanschraube verbaut ist.
> weiss veleicht jemand ob und wo soeine zu erwerben ist?



(Ohne jetzt deutschen Geschäften das Geschäft vermiesen zu wollen, nur in dem Fall ist die Alternative klasse) schau mal in den Shop von http://www.torontocycles.com/, wenn Du da nicht fündig wirst, sieht es schlecht aus.


----------



## ingoingo (30. März 2011)

Hab grad die Hope im Eloxalbad, ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## kamo-i (30. März 2011)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Hab grad die Hope im Eloxalbad, ich bin mal gespannt



Was die Hope? Nabe?


----------



## ingoingo (30. März 2011)

nein der Sattel der Mono  , die Nabe ist ja fies mit der Verzahnung, hab die erste von euch ja in Köln gesehn 

soll gold werden, das ist immer so ne sache


----------



## kamo-i (30. März 2011)

ingoingo schrieb:


> nein der Sattel der Mono  , die Nabe ist ja fies mit der Verzahnung, hab die erste von euch ja in Köln gesehn
> 
> soll gold werden, das ist immer so ne sache



 ... viel Spaß!  (oder hast schon Ergebnisse?) 

Und wollen nicht zu sehr ins detail gehen, aber nimmst gold um gold zu färben?


----------



## ingoingo (30. März 2011)

Ich benutze immer orange  , kann man im kalten Farbbad kontrolliert färben:







lg Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (30. März 2011)

Ist doch recht ansehnlich geworden! Wie sieht es mit den Laufflächen und Duchtungsnuten aus? Geschützt?


----------



## ingoingo (30. März 2011)

Nein, die Dichtigkeit wird ja durch die Dichtringe gewährleistet und die Kolben besitzen eine Spielpassung zu der Laufbohrung. Also mal Mut zur Lücke. Es ist auch dicht, mal die Zeit abwarten 

Einen kleinen Moment kürzer hätte ich können Färben aber sind doch recht gut geworden.

lg Ingo


----------



## hst_trialer (30. März 2011)

real sieht der sicherlich noch viel besser aus. auf dem foto wirkt etwas gelblich. mal sehen ob sich der mut auszahlt 

wieviel ampere hast du angelegt?


----------



## J.O (30. März 2011)

Sicherungssplint nicht vergessen, aber sonst wirklich schön geworden


----------



## ingoingo (30. März 2011)

J.O schrieb:


> Sicherungssplint nicht vergessen, aber sonst wirklich schön geworden




Gut aufgepasst  , den braucht man bei der Hope nicht unbedingt,
auf der anderen seite ist auf dem Splint ein O-Ring und im Bremskörper ein einstisch der den Splint fixiert.


lg Ingo


----------



## frostydragon (30. März 2011)

hmmm und zumindest bei der v2 is der stift eh eingeschraubt, aber ich mach den splint trotzdem immer rein
nett geworden die bremse...
würde ja meine immernoch gerne machen (lassen) aber grad nich das geld ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (31. März 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> real sieht der sicherlich noch viel besser aus. auf dem foto wirkt etwas gelblich. mal sehen ob sich der mut auszahlt
> 
> wieviel ampere hast du angelegt?



Ja sieht schön gold in echt aus  , Habe mit 1,2 A eine Stunde eloxiert.


lg Ingo


----------



## LF-X (31. März 2011)

Hi,

könnt ihr XT Kurbelarme eloxieren? Welche vorarbeit wäre zu leisten? Kosten?


Grüße


----------



## jan_hl (31. März 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> *Ok, jetzt mal offiziell:*
> 
> Chrischan (hst_trialer) ist Richtung Bad Urach gezogen, weil er bei Magura anfängt und hat die gesamte Loxe-Anlage mitgenommen.
> 
> ...



Eine Seite vorher...


----------



## kamo-i (31. März 2011)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Eine Seite vorher...



 

...und nochmal dazu: XT (oder fast allg. Shimano) Kurbeln WOLLEN wir nicht machen. 

Wende dich dazu bitte an Mad-Line.


----------



## sluette (2. April 2011)

ich möchte die kurbeln meiner hammerschmidt eloxieren lassen. was mich momentan noch abhält ist das anschließend kein logo mehr auf der kurbel ist. ich habe mir nun gedacht, wenn ich die kurbel zuerst enteloxieren, dann poliere, dann einen hammerschmidt schriftzug aufklebe und damit dann eloxieren lasse, müsste ich doch nach dem eloxieren die sticker abziehen können und hätte dort polierte oberfläche. richtig gedacht ?


----------



## ecols (2. April 2011)

allerdings wäre auch das material unter dem eloxal "poliert" was die farbe weniger intensiv erscheinen ließe.. ICh hatte in meinen Middleburns so einen recht weichen Kunsstofflack. Der hat das enteloxieren und Eloxieren gut überstanden und hat sich dann beim Festkochen gelöst..
Resultat: Orange Kurbel, Silberner Schriftzug.


----------



## frostydragon (2. April 2011)

wenn sie sowieso bei madline gemacht werden, der macht die kurbeln mit schriftzug normalerweise... inwiefern das bei der hs der fall is weiss ich nich


----------



## habkeinrtlmehr (20. April 2011)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Alwin Müller Eloxal in Nürnberg
> 
> http://www.alu-mueller.net/
> 
> ...





Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Kannte ich vorher gar nicht obwohl ich nur 500m davon entfernt wohne. Ich war gerade dort - geniale Firma. Super kompetent und die Preise stimmen auch. Bin schon auf das Ergebnis gespannt. Thx


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> ...und nochmal dazu: XT (oder fast allg. Shimano) Kurbeln WOLLEN wir nicht machen.
> 
> *Wende dich dazu bitte an Mad-Line*.



Da habe ich auch schon 3x nachgefragt...    Bis heute ist leider nix passiert!! 

Jetzt erwarte ich nach Ostern eine Lieferung von Easy Elox....


----------



## Hardtail94 (24. April 2011)

jetzt ne ganz dumme frage:
warum werdn eig. keine bremsscheiben eloxiert?
nur ne geschmackliche frage oder gibts da nene andern grund für?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (24. April 2011)

Zum einen sind nur sehr wenige (wenn über haupt welche) aus Aluminium und zum anderen würde es nicht lange halten. Es gibt aber welche mit Titannitrid-beschichtung aber die hält auch nicht lange.


----------



## Malossijason (25. April 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand ne PN schicken fürs eloxieren ?


Wollte paar teile und auch schrauben ind Gold eloxiert haben 


Bitte melden


----------



## Sherco (25. April 2011)

Wurde doch ein paar Beiträge vorher geschrieben,dass es hier vorerst nicht mehr gemacht wird,bzw. keine Bestellungen aufgenommen werden.
Die Mühe kann man sich doch machen das durchzulesen oder etwa nicht?


----------



## hst_trialer (25. April 2011)

Und wenn ich was machen würde, gilt immer noch: "der Knochen kommt nicht zum Hund"


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Mai 2011)

Mit bestem Dank an Ingoingo für die Fertigung der Schrauben. Habe die Ventidisc heute fertig gestellt, die Schrauben hatte ich schon länger schwarz eloxiert rumliegen.

Pass jetzt super zu meiner ebenfalls blauen Marta


----------



## ingoingo (17. Mai 2011)

super  hast du ein Komplettbild am Rad ?


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Mai 2011)

Bin gestern nicht mehr zum Zusammenbauen gekommen, aber heute wird alles montiert


----------



## Schraubereddie (28. Mai 2011)

ich glaub ich träume...

Könnt Ihr mir einen Steuersatz eloxieren, in rot ?

Sollte ein Tange Seiki sein. Threaded.


----------



## ecols (28. Mai 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr verwechselt hier was. HST-Trialer ist keine Eloxiererei. Er macht das für ein paar Kumpels ausm Forum als Hobby. Wärs was professionelles, müsst ich den Thread schließen. Also bitte macht hier keinen "Bestellungsthread" draus, das interessiert das Forum nämlich nicht. Resultate und HowTo Diskussionen hingegen schon.



Ich glaube so langsam wir sollten lieber einen "DIY Elox Galerie" Thread aufmachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalmieze (3. Juni 2011)

fürs erste mal rummoscheln finden wirs ganz passabel 
blöd war nur die original lackschicht.. nächstes mal wird zum entfernen was neues ausprobiert^^
is mit klarlack überzogen


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Juni 2011)

Was für eine kurbel ist das?


----------



## metalmieze (4. Juni 2011)

shimano m532


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Juni 2011)

Cool. Wie habt ihr die Achse geschützt?


----------



## metalmieze (4. Juni 2011)

ich sag nur soviel: die idee hab ich von alten posts hier im forum aufgegriffen. dann bissl google, ab in baumarkt, try and error.. zum glück geklappt.
hab keine lust hier irgendwem die "auftraggeber" zu vergraulen.

steh noch in den anfängen.. geht halt auch einiges schief. das war mal n kleiner erfolg. werd mir jetz nochmal eine besorgen. mal sehen was die so sagt.


----------



## frostydragon (9. Juni 2011)

ich hab ma zur abwechslung ne rein technische frage
und zwar wenn ich ne hollowtech kurbel (slx) abbeizen möchte (ich geh jetz mal davon aus dass sie wie üblich eloxiert is) und das mit drano bewerkstelligen will... muss ich da was wegen der achse oder so beachten oder kann ich die da getrost reinschmeissen und hoffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalmieze (9. Juni 2011)

passiert nix. 
also meine kurbel war noch beschichtet. das war mist. merkst du wenn nach vlt. 2 minuten in 30% NaOH nix passiert. dann raus damit und erstmal entlacken.


----------



## frostydragon (9. Juni 2011)

okay, das klingt simpel genug für mich ^^
weil hab günstig ne slx bekommen find aber die 2farbige gestaltung von selbiger nich so toll wie die meiner xt, kann aber meine xt nich weiter fahren weil ich jetz ne kleine kb aufnahme hab
deswegen dacht ich mir ich befrei einfach beizeiten die slx von ihrer farbe und nehm die halt... gewichtstechnisch nehmen die sich ja glaube nich viel


----------



## metalmieze (10. Juni 2011)

hab mir grad xt-arme bestellt. mal gucken was die so sagen. für meinen plan muss ich aber noch bissl rumprobieren


----------



## soma (10. Juni 2011)

metalmieze schrieb:


> ich sag nur soviel: die idee hab ich von alten posts hier im forum aufgegriffen. dann bissl google, ab in baumarkt, try and error.. zum glück geklappt.
> hab keine lust hier irgendwem die "auftraggeber" zu vergraulen.
> 
> steh noch in den anfängen.. geht halt auch einiges schief. das war mal n kleiner erfolg. werd mir jetz nochmal eine besorgen. mal sehen was die so sagt.



Jetzt sei doch mal nicht so und erzähle es doch einfach. Das ist doch ein Forum, in dem man seine Erfahrungen austauscht. Und ich glaube nicht, dass du hier irgendwem die Geschäfte madig machen würdest. Die Leute, die hier auf Bestellung eloxieren, sind meistens immer ausgebucht. Und so oder so traut sich doch kaum einer so wirklich dran seine Kurbeln selbst zu eloxieren...man macht das ja nicht mit nem 5 Euro Setup aus 'm Tedi.

Ich gehe eh davon aus, dass man Decklack oder ähnliches nutzt. Wachs geht leider nicht bei zu hohen Temperaturen...


----------



## Groudon (21. Juni 2011)

Sagt mal, ist es möglich einen ganzen Fahrradrahmen zu eloxieren und wenn ja, hat jmd vlt Kontaktdaten?! Also, mäglich ist es ja, schließlich gibt es die ab Werk eloxiert. ^^


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (21. Juni 2011)

easy Elox macht dir den ganzen Rahmen!


----------



## erwinosius (21. Juni 2011)

Alwin mÃ¼ller in nÃ¼rnberg. Aber vorher entlacken, enteloxieren (falls er eloxiert ist) und dann eloxieren lassen. Meinen haben sie fÃ¼r 30â¬ gemacht. (Mindermenge)


----------



## Groudon (22. Juni 2011)

hm... 30â¬ klingt schon besser... bei Easy Elox kostet das ganze ja 110â¬ inkl. entlacken...


----------



## erwinosius (22. Juni 2011)

http://www.alu-mueller.net/


----------



## erkan1984 (8. September 2011)

hi, hat zur Zeit wer platz in seinem Hobbykeller für ein paar kleinteile zum Eloxieren?
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (8. September 2011)

Also wenn es nur darum geht Kleinteile zu lagern die irgendwann mal eloxiert werden sollen, dann stellt das kein Problem da. 

Aber eloxieren ist bisher schlecht...


----------



## erwinosius (8. September 2011)

erwinosius schrieb:


> http://www.alu-mueller.net/


wie ich bereits gesagt habe


----------



## erkan1984 (12. September 2011)

erwinosius schrieb:


> wie ich bereits gesagt habe



Die habenja echt humane preise, kann wer was zur qualität sagen, oder hat sogar fotos von elox-teilen?


----------



## ecols (12. September 2011)

Beides nach Vorlage der Ahead Kappe und eigentlich schlecht eloxierbare Legierung.


----------



## Sherco (12. September 2011)

Saubere Arbeit,ich würd mal sagen der Ton ist super gut getroffen.


----------



## erwinosius (12. September 2011)

ist ein professioneller Eloxierer. Der macht echt gute Arbeit......


----------



## hardflipper (12. September 2011)

Wenn es ein professioneller ist, dann müsste er es auch für andere machen, oder?


----------



## erwinosius (12. September 2011)

die Machen das für jeden der kommt und was bringt....und dafür bezahlt....
wenn man wenig hat zahlt man Mindermengenpauschale....aber die sind nett und lassen auch gut mit sich reden.....


----------



## ecols (13. September 2011)

und haben scharfe Tresenladies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (13. September 2011)

Wo muss ich hinfahren???


----------



## litle-Raidon (13. September 2011)

schau doch im Post #304 mal nach, einfach hoch scrollen...


----------



## hst_trialer (13. September 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> Beides nach Vorlage der Ahead Kappe und eigentlich schlecht eloxierbare Legierung.





da könnte selbst ich neidisch werden...


----------



## Alex-F (21. September 2011)

Mal ne Frage - wie sieht es mit ganzem Rahmen eloxieren, und der Farbwahl aus? Nach meinen Verständniss werden Rahmen Harteloxiert. Bei z.B. alu.mueller.net steht das beim Harteloxieren keine Farben möglich sind, sondern das Ergebnis von Legierung und gewünschter Eloxalschicht-stärke abhängig ist.

Mir wäre schon lieb wenn ich die Farbe bestimmen könnte.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (21. September 2011)

Rahmen eloxieren --> Easy Elox


----------



## erwinosius (21. September 2011)

Warum willst du nen Rahmen Harteloxieren? Hast du besondere Anforderungen an die Kratzfestigkeit bzw Oxidationsverhalten?
Ne normale Eloxalschicht ist doch voll ausreichend. Schützt vor Korrosion und Kratzer beim Abflug kommen bei (ich meine mal nahezu jeder) Beschichtung rein.
Normales Eloxal ist super und völlig ausreichend. Hab meinen Rahmen auch dort eloxieren lassen. Die zeigen dir ne Musterpalette da kannst dir dann deine Farbe aussuchen. 

Und vorsicht. Vorher den Lack und das alte eloxal runter......

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Celly94 (4. Oktober 2011)

Welche Farben sind alles Möglich ?


----------



## erwinosius (5. Oktober 2011)

alle


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe heute ne Anfrage an Easy Elox geschrieben hinsichtlich der Eloxierung einer SHimano Hone Kurbel - machen die nicht, wegen der Stahlachse (ist die Stahl?). 

Da bleibt also wirklich nur noch Madline.


----------



## othu (7. Oktober 2011)

Diese Firma in Österreich behauptet XT Kurbeln mit Stahlachse eloxieren zu können: http://www.praegler.at/

Ich habe meine XT Kurbel zum Pulverbeschichter gegeben... war günstig, sieht gut aus und die 10gr mehr waren für mich auch tragbar...


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2011)

Leider bekommt man den farbton von glänzend blauem Eloxal mit keienr Pulverung hin.


----------



## ecols (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass kein seriöser Eloxierer Aluteile mit eingepressten FRemdmetallelementen eloxiert. Das Oxidationsverhalten am Materialübergang ist unvorhersehbar. Normalerweise brennen sich die Stahlteile regelrecht ins Alu, so dass man Achsspiel oder mindestens eine erheblich Schwächung des Materials zu erwarten hat. 

Ein guter Lackierer bekommt die Optik einer eloxierten Oberfläche wohl hin; ob sich das für eine Kurbel lohnt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2011)

Aber wie schafft es dann mad-line schon zahlreiche Kurbeln mit eingepresster Achse zu eloxieren?


----------



## othu (7. Oktober 2011)

mit Abdecklack


----------



## frostydragon (7. Oktober 2011)

ausserdem hat die xt kurbel meines wissens nach ne aluachse


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2011)

Meine Hone müsste eigentlich auch eine haben. Ich weiß es eben nicht. EasyElox schrieb was von Stahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (7. Oktober 2011)

frostydragon schrieb:


> ausserdem hat die xt kurbel meines wissens nach ne aluachse



diese Aussage ist Falsch!


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Oktober 2011)

Erkan hat vollkommen recht. idR sind die HT2 Achsen aus Stahl. Nehmt einen Magneten zur Hand und prüft es einfach.

Ich bezweifele ebenfalls, dass ein Eloxierbetrieb dieses Risiko eingeht. Man bedenke welche Badgrößen die haben und was für ein Kostenaufwand es ist, ggf das Säurebad zu tauschen!

Unmöglich ist es sicherlich nicht, aber immer ein Risiko, dass nur mit einigen Vorversuchen und auch Fehlversuchen verbunden ist. Ich selber verzichte auch so gut es geht auf Stahlteile, aber wenn es nicht anders geht mache ich mir die Mühe.


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2011)

Naja - ich will meine Hone gern in nem blauen Eloxal. Weil das ist halt richtig geil - ist zwar voll der Brummer dann, aber wer hat schon ne blaue Kurbel. ^^


----------



## ecols (8. Oktober 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Aber wie schafft es dann mad-line schon zahlreiche Kurbeln mit eingepresster Achse zu eloxieren?


Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es nicht geht. Nur dass die Festigkeit der Pressverbindung danach nicht mehr garantiert werden kann. Und der Abdecklack deckt bestimmt nicht die Pressverbindung ab. Und genau dort ist das Oxidierverhalten unvorhersehbar.


----------



## Mad-Line (11. Oktober 2011)

@ecols ich Garantiere eine Perfekte Passung und haltbarkeit ;-)


----------



## fanatikz (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, bin eben auf euer Eloxierthema gestoÃen, ich hÃ¤tte da eine kleine Anpassung bis Januar...





die goldenen Teile an der Joplin hÃ¤tte ich gern passend zum Torque Alpinist in blau...




eventuell noch den Remote-Hebel dazu...
mit was mÃ¼sste ich denn zeitlich/preislich rechnen? Hab keine Ahnung was der SpaÃ so kostet. 
Hab schon Ã¼berlegt selber zu machen Netzteil und Elektrokram hÃ¤tt ich alles, aber fÃ¼r Titandraht Farbe, diverse Chemikalien kommen schnell mal 40-50â¬ zusammen... und dann brauch ichs nimmer, denk ihr seid schon Profis, was den Prozess angeht...


----------



## wozzel (5. Januar 2012)

Hab gerade meinen Rahmen (Rocky Mountain Vertex 29) vom Eloxieren geholt und musste mit Verwunderung  feststellen, dass der neue Rahmen unter dem Originallack an zwei Stellen (1x Kettenstrebe seitlich innen, 1x Sitzstrebe aussen) gespachtelt war (Bilder folgen).

Hatte das von euch schon mal jemand, ich denke das ist nicht normal ? Wäre nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass ein neuer aus vorgeformten Aluprofilen zusammengeschweisster Rahmen eines Markenherstellers unter dem Lack gespachtelt ist.


----------



## bergling (9. Januar 2012)

Hi! 

Ich überlege wie fanatikz meine Reverb-Stütze (Verschlusskappe) rot zu eloxieren (bisher silber), mich würde auch eine Preiseinschätzung und Zeiteinschätzung interessieren! 

Gern auch per PN. 

Gruß bergl


----------



## fanatikz (9. Januar 2012)

bergling schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich überlege wie fanatikz meine Reverb-Stütze (Verschlusskappe) rot zu eloxieren (bisher silber), mich würde auch eine Preiseinschätzung und Zeiteinschätzung interessieren!
> 
> ...



Hi, weiß nicht ob hier im thread allzuviel geht, hab auch keine Antwort bekommen, habs bei easy elox machen lassen, hab mit versand etwa 14+hinschicken hingeblättert.
Bin wirklich zufrieden, ist schön gleichmäßig und scheint gut zu halten(kratztest auf innenseite der Kappe gemacht), die Farbe passt auch bestens, siehe hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/93602 
leider keine Nahaufnahme der Stütze...
Ob das jetzt teuer oder nicht ist kann ich nicht sagen, da ich fürs gleiche Geld bei easy elox auch 3 Lenker eloxieren könnte passts schon, aber ein Angebot für kleinteile wär noch top,
bei denen zählt Kantelänge, war glaub 500x100mm...habs denen per Einschreiben (Brief) geschickt ca. 2,40...
2Wochen später wars da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (10. Januar 2012)

Wenn man mehr in dem Thread liest dann kann man entnehmen dass die beiden nicht mehr eloxieren.....Was Mad oder EasyElox machen kann ich nicht sagen. Oder zum Eloxierer in der Nähe gehen.....


----------



## bergling (10. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Tip, fanatikz! 

Gruß bergl


----------



## Snap4x (11. Januar 2012)

Wer von euch kann nen 20" Rahmen kostengünstig Eloxieren?


----------



## erwinosius (11. Januar 2012)

30â¬ Alwin MÃ¼ller Eloxal NÃ¼rnberg


----------



## Chris1505 (16. Dezember 2014)

wer möchte mir ein paar kleinteile (wippe und ausfallenden) des ICB gerne eloxieren?


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Dezember 2014)

Kleinteile ist gut... die Wippe ist für die Hobby Eloxalklasse schon ein ganz schöner Brummer (ich fahre auch ein ICB).
Welche Farbe schwebt dir vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1505 (16. Dezember 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Welche Farbe schwebt dir vor?



rot wäre hervorragend! also eher ein feuerrot als ein weinrot.


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Dezember 2014)

Ja das kann ich machen. Aber erst im neuen Jahr wieder. Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum. Da ist ne rote MT5.


----------



## Chris1505 (9. Januar 2015)

Was soll der Spaß denn kosten?


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Januar 2015)

Ich habe lange keine Bilder gemacht, obwohl wirklich viele Teile schon durch mein Bad geschwommen sind. Angesichts des neuen Bikes das gerade entsteht, dachte ich mir zeig mal wieder was.



 

 



Der ECHO Rockring wurde noch etwas aufgewertet und fleißig ausgefräst und gebohrt. Anschließend das schwarze Eloxal abgebeizt und feuerrot eloxiert.


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Januar 2015)

Und weiter geht's...
Gute Bremsen dürfen nicht fehlen. Ich habe eine alte Marta von  2009 dazu etwas optimiert. Nun habe ich 20% mehr Leistung...und die passende Farbe


----------



## hardflipper (18. Januar 2015)

Hi, wie hast du die Leistung optimiert? Die Geberkolbendurchmesser verkleinert? Oder "nur" den Drehpunkt des Hebels versetzt? Hört sich aber interessant an!


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Januar 2015)

Hab den Durchmesser auf 10 mm reduziert.


----------



## hardflipper (18. Januar 2015)

Wie groß war er vorher? Hast du Dichtungen von z.B. Shimano verwendet oder hat sich da eine andere Quelle angeboten?

Wie groß ist denn der Kolben im Bremssattel? Danke schon mal.


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Januar 2015)

Vorher 11 mm. Nehmer hat 22mm. Wie gehabt. Die Änderung des Drehpunktes wäre aber auch noch eine Option. Man könnte die 5 er Bohrung auf 6 vergrößern und gleichzeitig 0,5mm versetzen. Das bringt enorm viel. Ich rechne das mal durch.

Edit:
Gerade mal gerechnet. In summe wären 26% mehr Dampf möglich. Ich teste das bei Gelegenheit. Meine Bedenken wären nur die Weichheit des System und der verlängerte Leerweg. Versuch macht klug!


----------



## hardflipper (18. Januar 2015)

Oder mit kleinem Exzenter arbeiten. Dann wäre es einstellbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (18. Januar 2015)

Ja das stimmt. Aber ich bin kein Freund von unnötig viel Einstellbarkeit. Und wenn dann nur zur einmaligen Kalibrierung wie ich es auch mit der Marta mache. Damit hat die Bremse einen minimalen Leerweg und besten Druckpunkt.


----------



## sensiminded (19. Januar 2015)

Wie hast du denn den Zylinder Durchmesser von 11 auf 10 mm reduziert?


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2015)

Betriebsgeheimnis


----------



## sensiminded (20. Januar 2015)

Sauber!


----------



## clemsi (24. September 2015)

Geht hier eigentlich noch was? Ich überlege, meinen Renthal Fatbar mattschwarz eloxieren zu lassen?
Meine fragen dazu: wo? wieviel €? Was ist mit den Logos auf den lenker? Kann man ein Werkstück nur ganz/vollflächig eloxieren oder ist es möglich, durch abkleben/abdecken oä einen bestimmten bereich in der originalfarbe/beschichtung zu lassen?

danke!


----------



## kamo-i (24. September 2015)

Leider nicht Dude, hst_trialer hat die Anlage zwar noch in verbesserter Form, aber macht es nur noch für Eigenbedarf. 

Naja und, weil er es kann.


----------



## Insomnia- (24. September 2015)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Leider nicht Dude, *hst_trialer* hat die Anlage zwar noch in verbesserter Form, aber macht es nur noch für Eigenbedarf.
> 
> Naja und, weil er es kann.


Voll gemein... Richtig unsympathisch der Kerl


----------

